# NMI Social - N00bs unite, anoint, & coagulate here



## Too many doses

Its been to long so first things first rules:

1. Bluelight User Agreement and NMI forum rules apply. That means no flaming, no sourcing, etc. When a moderator asks you to do something, please follow their directions. If you have any questions with it, please shoot them a PM

2. Treat everyone with respect (as we usually do). This thread is for us all to get to know each other, so be nice and don't make anyone feel unwanted/uncomfortable. This includes any words or phrases that can be deemed grossly offensive and/or racist.

3.  No drug questions or talk other than passing comments,  there are many places here to ask and receive answers regarding specific questions.

Last mod note: These rules are enforced, so don't create any unnecessary work for the mods and trouble for yourselves. If we feel that the something violates the rules, we may remove the post and ask for you to cut it out.


So how is everyone in NMI land doing today?  Been a long day at school for me which is as you suspected always fun .  Do you guys go to school or work?  Or are you a professional junkie lol?


----------



## MemphisX3

jupz with you n00bz mayne?








TMD im throwing the ball to you


----------



## Lustmord

Monday through Friday I wake up at 6, start class at 8, and get out roughly between 2 and 3. I go home, dose with whatever I feel like dosing given my mood, and do whatever. Usually play video games, watch a movie, or do the above with my friends.

I'm the only one in my circle of friends that does anything drug related besides drink and the occasional joint, but I'm also the only one that knows.



Hello all newbies! Don't be a n00b.

*intercepts the ball*


----------



## MemphisX3

^noice catch


----------



## Lustmord

Thanks man.

Hey, TMD.. this thing is dead! Lets get some people here. I want to be an OG NMI socialite. The second post (not made by the creating admin) ever would be pretty epic.

Not to mention its a cool way for Greenlighters to get their post count up, without having to uncaringly spam other peoples intro threads. (as I had to.. XD)


----------



## Too many doses

I know man, I told you I could see GLers being hesitant to post in a social thread as they are new here. That's crazy only you do drugs in your circle of friends, and they're all cool with you doing shit? We are the true OGs though of NMI social, know I know how JC feels lol :D. 

On my command n00bs unite! 











Yeah, still dead....


----------



## Lustmord

Too many doses said:


> I know man, I told you I could see GLers being hesitant to post in a social thread as they are new here. That's crazy only you do drugs in your circle of friends, and they're all cool with you doing shit? We are the true OGs though of NMI social, know I know how JC feels lol :D.
> 
> On my command n00bs unite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, still dead....



They would *NOT* be cool with it. They're the type that would call an intervention as soon as they found out. Very school-focused, nerdy type. I am as well, but I just have this.. love of mine. 

I keep it under control, and I function just as well as without. As a matter of fact, I don't miss any school, and am never hung over, unlike a lot of other students.

Still trying to recruit. ^_^


----------



## Too many doses

See I used to be the worst of all my friends use wise but now they're all worse than me. I would hate to have to hide it, but I often wish I had more friends who didn't use as it blurs the line between friend and running partner. I actually envy you come to think of it 


Edit: ROFL @ your new location :D. You're the best man.


----------



## shake

hey TMD i wanted to get up on this action in ya social like a bad rash. how goes? and to all yous noobs pay attention to TMD he is a good dude


----------



## Too many doses

lol don't lie to them shake . And yes there is still room to get the NMI social rash. And think soon all of the posters will be losers .
I'm watching Andrew Zimmern on travel channel does anyone else watch this wierd fuck?


----------



## shake

i unfortunately dont have travel channel.


----------



## ladyinthesky

whats up guys and gals


----------



## Too many doses

Damn that's lame shake, this dude is nuts. And hai LITS, I was wondering when a fellow mod was gonna stop in and say hi. How are you doing today?


----------



## ladyinthesky

I am so busy today, i have a project due tomorrow and i am no where near done and its 11 at night so i have a feeling its gonna be a loooong night


----------



## Too many doses

I hate those nights and unfortunately I have them way too often . hopefully you can knock it out and be done sooner than you expect. Btw if you, OC, or Laika think of a better title by all means please change it :D.


----------



## New

Hey kids.


----------



## ladyinthesky

hey Samael
how are things?


----------



## New

Cool, cool. Had my first anxiety attack today. Felt like my frontal lobes blew out afterward. But it was kinda relieving to actually feel it.

You?


----------



## Too many doses

Hey Samael, are you feeling better? You know I forgot to send you tht poem awhile ago as Im taking a poetry class and just turned it in, Im gonna get it back Friday so I'll post it then . Random thought I know, just seeing you post reminded me all of the sudden lol.


----------



## coelophysis

Hey guys  I often pondered how a NMI social thread would go over. Glad to see we're guinea pigging it up  I've been totally out of the loop lately. Forgive me, comrads. I spoke with Lady recently but that was about it. Things have been kind of hectic on this end. I suppose I'm now entering the long process of fixing things.

Greetings to all of the newbs I've missed out on personally greeting in your threads. Welcome aboard!


----------



## purple_cloud

Too many doses said:


> I'm watching Andrew Zimmern on travel channel does anyone else watch this weird fuck?



I guess I'm sort of a noob still? I love Andrew Zimmern, he actually makes chicken testicles and other funky things look kinda tasty.


----------



## New

Too many doses said:


> Hey Samael, are you feeling better? You know I forgot to send you tht poem awhile ago as Im taking a poetry class and just turned it in, Im gonna get it back Friday so I'll post it then . Random thought I know, just seeing you post reminded me all of the sudden lol.



Yes I am...I'd love to see it.


----------



## Unknown

NMI social? seriously? lol.

I r JKing.


----------



## coelophysis

^ Touch me


----------



## Unknown

^^^
Good touch or bad touch?


----------



## coelophysis

That is up to you. You hold the power


----------



## Unknown

Wellllll, my bad touch is very good  heh


----------



## coelophysis

Very loop hole-ish, I dig it


----------



## Unknown

I just noticed this forum has 4 moderators... that is a lot...lol

(proceeds to molest Laika)


----------



## coelophysis

Yeah, we call ourselves the 4-Skins


----------



## Unknown

hahah...yes. So is that the name of our dance crew???


----------



## New

Dude, Unknown, NMI has a LOT more traffic than you think.

Like, a LOT.


----------



## Too many doses

It took 2 to replace samael is the truth . Hell yeah PC Im glad I'm not the only Andrew zimmern lover lol. Also Im glad that NMI social has produced it's first couple/love/rape on it's first page. I can tell good things are in store for this thread :D.


----------



## Unknown

^^^
Yeah, but thats because im a whore. I take after my mom...


----------



## Too many doses

That's what mom's are for right?


----------



## Unknown

Thats what friends are for.


----------



## coelophysis

Too many doses said:


> . Also Im glad that NMI social has produced it's first couple/love/rape on it's first page. I can tell good things are in store for this thread :D.



Did you expect any less?

Honestly I think you were hunting for it & that's why you made the thread


----------



## Lustmord

Good night NMI!


----------



## Unknown

TMD, you stole a section of your rules from the OD social.

EDIT: You stole more than a section!!! lol...wowwwww


----------



## Lustmord

qq noob


----------



## Unknown

I would understand paraphrasing the OD forum rules, but its word to word. I pretty much reworded all the rules in OD a few months ago, and here they are in NMI...

I want royalities!!!


----------



## coelophysis

Are you sure it's royalties you're looking for? *bats eye lashes*


----------



## New

That's it.

I'm taking pictures.


----------



## Unknown

Laika said:


> Are you sure it's royalties you're looking for? *bats eye lashes*



wats a bats eye?


----------



## coelophysis

Echolocation? 

Wat?

Okay, yeah..


----------



## Unknown

idk what that means...lol.

good night all. i have school in the AM.


----------



## Dead_Flowers

Andrew Zimmern is fucking great. 

It's 10am here, I have class pretty soon. Then I get to prepare the Calculus III students for their exam tomorrow... maybe they will actually learn something?


----------



## Too many doses

Yup I stole 2 sections, copy and paste is way easier than thinking willy . Thanks brah. Jesus, have fun with that DF. I suck at math on every level lol .


----------



## Dead_Flowers

Awesome thread idea TMD!


----------



## Too many doses

It wasn't my idea alone


----------



## Dead_Flowers

^So, what's up with your avatar? I can't quite make it out...


----------



## Too many doses

It's a bunch of closed padlocks surrounding an open one. It's the logo for the institute of cognitive liberty, you get it? damn page 3 already, sweet .


----------



## Unknown

wat up NMI social!?!


----------



## Damien

This looks more like "OD Social Overflow"


----------



## New

lol


----------



## Too many doses

Cause like I said the n00bs will be aprehensive to post in a social. Give me time Damien..... Time .


----------



## Damien

If you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 they will come.


----------



## Too many doses

You sound like an old sage . Seriously though I think this thread will help alot of GLers out as they feel like outsiders in the lounge, obviously lol, and other social thread so it'll give them a chance to be apart of the community sooner than normal IMO.


----------



## Damien

But what if they _stay_ here because it's so comfortable? There will be like another BL growing out of NMI.


----------



## New

Like that's a bad thing...


----------



## Too many doses

Hopefully they will continue to post here after they "graduate" to the lounge, other social threads, and the focus forums. I think it's really important to foster a sense of community immediately in GLers minds. I've seen it and done it too many times: a new poster not knowing shit will post in the lounge and get flamed, or break the rules in a focus forum and gets bitched at. Then they feel insulted/embarassed and leave without getting what BL has to offer. Anyway Im an NMI mod because I really beleive in HR and want to give GLers a good impression so the message spreads, which is the eventual goal of this thread.


----------



## Dead_Flowers

^ Right on brother. I think it's funny that the title is "n00bs unite here". 

I think we need another way to lure them in...


----------



## Too many doses

For sure, its a joke.  Another mod want to think of a title??


----------



## Unknown

your title offends n00bs like me.


----------



## Help?!?!

Hello?!?


----------



## Too many doses

Hello help :D, how you doing tonight?


----------



## Help?!?!

I'm doing fine. how about you?


----------



## Too many doses

I'm doing good, just really tired. I really need sleep lol.


----------



## Help?!?!

Ha that sucks im getting all the sleep i need however i fucked up my sleep schedule so im going to bed at 4 in the morning which is fucked.


----------



## Unknown

Hello help?!?!


----------



## Help?!?!

^Hello


----------



## cosdog

Hello, here to collect some unity
^5


----------



## Unknown

Titles still offending my n00b self


----------



## Help?!?!

Your offense to the title is offending me!


----------



## coelophysis

I don't think you want me coming up with the titles, they may think it's a nut house in here


----------



## New

d00d, come up with one!


----------



## moth.

i think you guys need to change the name of this thread from "n00bs unite" to "mods unite."  i'm here to bring some new memberness to the table. 

so when i went to college there were like 7 ladies for every guy. i get the feel that the bluelight ratio is reversed. like maybe 20 male posters to every female. it's the same at shows. (which is awesome when it comes to getting in and out of the bathroom like 10 times faster than our male counterparts, which never ever happens at any other time in our lives.) but it makes me wonder: why can't more girls hang? 

i work full time with severely autistic children at an applied behavioral analysis school. my job is hard, and so i take myriad mental health days. i like to spend them dicking around on bluelight, being naked in the living room, and possibly even baking banana bread. yup. i've got a big day planned. 

i love bullriding. (well, watching it anyway) it's so exciting and sexy. and it only lasts eight seconds. just like my attention span. plus theres a good chance a cowboy will be seriously injured/killed and not even make a sad face. call me old fashioned but i like that kind of stoicism. 

can anyone tell me where is a good place to post drug related poetry? 

did i do it right? am i united? 

x moth.


----------



## New

Words is good. And yes, you're doing it right.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

cool thread


----------



## coelophysis

New title, guys feel free to change it as the wind blows.


----------



## Too many doses

Thats real cool you work with autistic kids moth, I wish the public wasn't so judgemental of them.  And nice title +1 for using coagulate in a title, a first .


----------



## coelophysis

A first, but a very much needed first


----------



## Too many doses

I agree lol.  And to moth the reason mods post alot in social is thats why we're on BL.  Mist of us have no more questions about drugs so we come here for the social aspect of the site and to help others with questions.


----------



## moth.

i was just joshin. nothing against mods making 90 percent of the posts in this thread.  it's like being the first ones out on the dance floor so that other people will dance too.


----------



## Too many doses

lol, hell yeah . What part of brooklyn you live in?  My bro lives up there (Hell's Kitchen now) but stayed in Red Hook for a while.


----------



## Kenickie

oh hai

i'm listening to matson jones 

which is great


----------



## Help?!?!

I'm listening to alice in chains wondering why im not high.


----------



## Too many doses

I'm not listening to music wondering why Im not .


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I'm as high as I'd like to be 

for tonight at least


----------



## Help?!?!

Yeah I wish I would just smoke all the time like I used to but getting super high everytime I smoke beats being constantly high for now.


----------



## Too many doses

It's the line we all walk. With bud though, I smoke all day basically lol.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I always get stoned when I smoke , even if its numerous times a day , everyday 

Ive never noticed any tolerance problems with marijuana 

Maybe its different for others


----------



## Help?!?!

Naw I feel you. I mean I smoke with people who always complain about not getting that high all the time but its not really like that for me. Before I cut back I smoked all day everyday for a solid 2 years if not more. I would smoke the same amount everytime I smoked 2-4 bongs each session. Even now that I smoke a few times a week I still do the same old routine and smoke the sane amount but the real difference is I get higher(not a huge difference) but now instead of being high for 45 minutes to an hour max I stay high for a lot longer.


----------



## Too many doses

I'm with you OC, I smoke like 3-4 times a day or like twice a day if it's hash and always get really baked. I smoke like maybe .2 at a time if I smoke a whole bowl which is rare in one sitting. Always heady nugs though so that may play a role lol .


----------



## moth.

park slope. it's a great neighborhood. lots to do around here. close to the park where there's always free concerts. i love it.



can't smoke right now  i have an awful cold and everytime i try to smoke i cough so hard i pee a little. yuck. so im sticking with nitrous and mucinex for now. its gonna be really hard when i'm rolling face at the biscuits this weekend to not be able to smoke  but ive gone three months without smoking before so i guess i'll make it through.


----------



## coelophysis

^ Make edibles


----------



## Too many doses

Have fun this weekend man , Ive heard their show is top notch.


----------



## moth.

thanks. they can really rage. my fave band is moe, but the biscuits blow me away everytime.  the crowd is amazing.  







Laika said:


> ^ Make edibles



yeah.... i don't really ingest pot anymore. one time i ate this killer rice krispie treat and i literally thought i was going to die. for like several hours. then i remembered how many psychedelics and rc's i've ingested, and that a pot confection was not going to do me in. but i still felt awful, i had to crawl out of the bathroom at my friend's boyfriend's house naked because i didn't have the wherewithal to stand up or muddle myself back into my clothes.  i can take bong rips like a champ though.


----------



## Too many doses

Pot rice krispies are the eat lol :D


----------



## shake

i want my greenlighter status back


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I wanna be an *Uberator*


----------



## coelophysis

Ching chang walla walla bing bang


----------



## Lustmord

yin yang salla salla ding dang!


----------



## New

ba da bing a ring schwing ding


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

So how's life over in words New ? 

We miss you in NMI


----------



## New

Dude, words is awesome, you should come and visit.

There are some days I miss NMI too. But I burnt myself out and decided the best thing to do was step down to allow more enthusiastic members to mod.


----------



## Society

Hello, all.  I didn't want to start a new thread.  I'm a fellow who has been lurking for ages and posting over at the Shroomery for years.  Figured I'd finally make an account.


----------



## coelophysis

Welcome Society  Good to have you here.


----------



## Dead_Flowers

The Disco Biscuits are in town tonight!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Good Morning People's   :D

I really dig your user name society , welcome to bluelight 



> The Disco Biscuits are in town tonight!



What town is that ?


----------



## Dead_Flowers

Northampton, MA. They're playing the Calvin theatre. :D


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

are they playing in NYC anytime soon ?


----------



## Dead_Flowers

^Tomorrow night they are playing in Brooklyn at, I believe, the Brooklyn Bowl.


----------



## moth.

how sweet was confrontation.  we are raging the balcony and staying at the clarion. where are you dead flowers?


brooklyn bowl sold out in under a minute optimus. theres a 5 night new years run at nokia. there's still tix for that. you should come.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I may have to head there after work dead flowers :D

Have you ever been to Rubulad moth. ?


----------



## moth.

no i've never been. but i have some friends that go, its like a big party with a theme right?  whens the next one?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I'm not sure but if you subscribe here 

http://nonsensenyc.com/

They send you emails that list all the dates as well as other awesome events around the city


----------



## moth.

moth. said:


> no i've never been. but i have some friends that go, its like a big party with a theme right?  whens the next one?



if you come to noho tonight you can pop by the clarion room 118 c. you too dead flowers come say hey.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I havent been to many partys in the city but rubulad blew my mind 

It may have also had something to do with a gram of K and a 400 mgs of molly 

talk about an epic trip


----------



## moth.

sweet thanks. i'll check it out.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

You should , maybe I'll see you there sometime 

Now that the summer parties on the jersey shore died down it's time to truck it to the city


----------



## LiLCv2

I'm a n00b.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Glurp


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

i was just about to bump this and you snuck up on me


----------



## Too many doses

What's up guise?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Just hanging back 

listening  to some tunes 

Same old song and dance   %)


----------



## chainsawr

wuts this? a social thread in my NMI?! i like the creative use of coagulate in the title haha


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

sure is , if your from jersey you get a patch


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

7000 posts   8(:D8(:D8(:D


----------



## coelophysis

Holy smokes Chuck. Congrats.


----------



## New

awesome to the max


----------



## Snkbittin

*ello*

changed my mind


----------



## moth.

dead flowers, were you at brooklyn bowl too? it was so nasty. what an amazing venue. cant believe there was nitrous in the middle of the floor.  does your name come from the song at the end of big lebowski? i got your pm but i couldn't answer you back. hope you had a great show at north hampton. (but really how could you not?  the house dog, the helicopters, the don) 
new years run? 

x moth.


----------



## Dead_Flowers

^No man, in fact I missed the biscuits in Noho!I was going to get in for free, but it was so packed they had to cut down the guest list. Bummer...

A new years run for sure. I live in Holyoke, which is right next to Northampton. If you're ever in the area give me a call. I'll PM you my phone and stuff.

Dead Flowers is a Rolling Stones song.


----------



## KA23

mmm, sweet delicious coagulation of n00bs


----------



## moth.

hey man. bummer indeed. 

northhamptons such a cool town. you're really lucky to live so close to the calvin. what else are you catching there? i live in brooklyn, but my friend has a house in athol/orange off the 202 so i come through that way alot. (esp in the summer)

i'm not much of a stones fan but im pretty sure that that's the song that plays as the credits roll at the end of lebowski. 

thanks for the pm, ill text you my number and you can hit us up when you're in nyc. i highly recommend seeing any show at the brooklyn bowl. it's like a playground for grown ups. 

-moth. 

p.s. i'm a lady, man. (a rarity here, i know)


----------



## Dead_Flowers

^That sounds good. I don't know when I'll be in the city again, but if I am I'll definitely let you know. Likewise, if you're in Mass, let me know. I'll show you a good time  :D

The Calvin is part of the Iron Horse Entertainment Group, which includes the Iron Horse and Pearl Street. All three are within like a mile radius in the center of Noho. On any given weekend, at least one of the venues has something awesome going on. Check out the schedules:

http://www.iheg.com/index.asp


----------



## coelophysis

It's FRY-day 
Let's get this par-tay started!


----------



## coelophysis

Zippity doo-dah


----------



## mv53860

Is it common to change phone numbers by some people? I did know a certain kid who had all the days after shcool the time to lurk around these areas. He did know all the keys what to press and the areas to lurk. He didn't know its the drugs people talk about, except some words. i'm not sure he managed to post any ever. Not sure is there any possibility its bad to children anyway. Hes dad was always in work until some 17:30-18:00 and he had the chance of 3 hours a day to watch these. He really didn't get the idea and complained about it later but somehow did know they're having new people to come. He was 11 and had have english lessons for 2 years in grade school. It's freakish he was listening mostly cassette Abba and also The Beatles and Elvis Presley. Hes dad stopped it before he proceeded to porn, luckily.


----------



## Dead_Flowers

^ I like the Beatles.


----------



## gloeek

helllooo I am a N00b.


----------



## chainsawr

gloeek said:


> helllooo I am a N00b.





> Join Date: Oct 2009





> Posts: 487



looks like your doing just fine :D


----------



## gloeek

Actually I'm not. I am having troubles getting along with people lol


----------



## chainsawr

thats how we in the lounge welcomes the nubiles haha


----------



## HannahGogoJucie

I'm new..totally lost on here, not quite grasping how everything works yet. :/


----------



## gloeek

what are you not grasping...what I am learning...
1) Do NOT post in the lounge without lurking
2) Do NOT post too many pictures
3) Make relevant contributions to threads
4) LET people tell you what to do once in a while...unless it is stupid. Then say stfu
5) DON'T get tweaked and start posting
6) If people hate you don't log off and never come back on.

...I am learning a lot. Not that I follow every rule I stated above, but whatever.


----------



## ploktom

^^
^^
yeh me too


----------



## nabbon

School hey, I'd love to go back to school just to make my mind work a bit.


----------



## zachzell

professional junkie.... sick as fuck 
must not be a pro...


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

gloeek said:


> Actually I'm not. I am having troubles getting along with people lol



Bahahaha. Awesome. 
Why haven't I known about this congregation on noobs before?


----------



## Astronomy Donnie

hello everyone! this is my first post!


----------



## Astronomy Donnie

wait no that was my second...gotta start somewhere i suppose


----------



## schadey1

Hey Optimus - sorry new to this so I never did K and whats the diff between rolls and molly ? I got some pinkish beige stars at a festie and tried to get more at another fest and the asshole sold us bunk. The stars were def MDMA and was awesome. So whats it like to mix k and molly and I know this is NMI (duh -I actually had to think about that one for a sec ) but these are the things a 39 year old who was just turned on to E back in June with his girl doesnt know. What I can say is anyone who was on the right side facing the stage as Springsteen came on and my girls first ever roll came on got quite a show. No nudity but wearing a sexy dress and purring and running her hands over her body and purring  and more purring and more caressing and undulating in her beach chair - and I am feeling soooooo loved up - aaaaghhhh I need that again. Man it didnt need nudity it was sooooooooooooo sooooooooooo sooooooo Hot! Help me please - I am stuck in squareville but I have tasted of the forbidden fruit - this is an ultimate tease.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

> whats the diff between rolls and molly



*Rolls* refer to pressed pills and *Molly* refers to pure MDMA powder/crystals

Mixing ketamine and MDMA was one of the most beatiful trips ive had , the visuals were very intense and I was filled with Euphoria for hours. Mixing the K with the MDMA seemed to make the ketamines effetcts last much longer for me. While I was k holing I felt as if I was in some other dimension , I had no idea where I was at all for a bit because I dosed so high but once I started coming down I just felt great. And when i dosed the Molly it helped get me energized and pulled me out of the sluggish state the K left me in. 

I would highly recommend this combo   

Most people do the K on the comedown though , I did it backwards  :D


----------



## schadey1

After the first experience we started trying to learn what we could but most people we know dont do anything like this and certainly wont understand at all. and after getting beat and trying some butterfly pill that we found out is an over the counter estrogen or some shit like that. We want to be safe but man do we want to let our souls free. We are planning on doing some more fests next year - Almost def Rothbury.


----------



## schadey1

If we liked rolling, lsd, and shrooms, would we like K ?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

You should buy and EZ Test kit so you can check your product out before you invest any money in it 

Their cheap and it will save you from a lot trouble in the future


----------



## schadey1

and thanks for the answers - we so appreciate the community and the help - PLUR


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

schadey1 said:


> If we liked rolling, lsd, and shrooms, would we like K ?



I would think so , Its very psychedelic 

but it detaches you from reality abit in high doses which may be overwhelming for some. I would start off in small doses like 30 mg bumbs for each of you and see where that takes you. If you enjoy it do a little more , I personally love the way it makes me feel and if you already like tripping I bet you'll be the same way.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

schadey1 said:


> and thanks for the answers - we so appreciate the community and the help - PLUR



I'm glad to help


----------



## schadey1

I am looking into it but also feel wierd. like i said its a really tough situation we stumbled across this - if the people camping next to us werent rolling and didnt help us get it - we would still be oblivious - Thank you to them - so much and much love. so question if I am trying to get some and I am like hold on man I gotta test it - are they gonna be like get the fuck away or is that accepted. would suck to have a test kit and no beans. sucks to have no test kit  and fake possibly dangerous beans.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Most people want to find out whats in them for themselves anyways 

And if they won't let you test them their probably hiding something 

There's so many Piperazines going around now that you MUST test pressed pills


----------



## schadey1

well I will check back later - I should actually do some work - haha should be working and I am daydreaming about beans - because the ones we had were little pinkish/brownish hearts we nicknamed them our luck charms


----------



## schadey1

thanks Optimus - very cool talking to you.


----------



## king_d1ngl1ng

Helllo everyone.. New here as you can see by the post count. Um. Long day at school, Its cold as hell.. But i'm ready for the weekend!


----------



## moth.

so excited for halMOE.ween. ( i love how you can put moe. into any word, instantly making it more better)  anyone else going to albany?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I have a couple of friends that are heading up there , they love moe. so much 

Im going to have to get out and see them one of these days , im such a recluse


----------



## moth.

moe.'s the  best.  where do you live optimus? don't stay inside there's so many fun things to do.


----------



## Dead_Flowers

Hmm, Albany is not that far from Holyoke. I think I'd like to see moe. And the tickets are not too pricey... 

We could make a night out of it :D


----------



## Too many doses

Welcome , how's the night going for you man?


----------



## Too many doses

lol Im always on BL when I have to do shit online, like school work lol. BL is addictive :D.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Its great to have you here , posting is much more than lurking


----------



## coelophysis

Hello g_d  Welcome to BL

How's everyone's Fryday going?


----------



## Too many doses

Im baked, the FL vs GA game is tomorrow so Im getting pumped for that. GO GATORS :Dz


----------



## coelophysis

What's there to be paranoid about? Don't incriminate yourself in any posts.


----------



## Too many doses

I wouldn't moderate or even be a member of this site if illegal shit was going down. Trust me your paranoia is unfounded .


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Happy Halloween everyone 

Its a pretty nice day for it 70 degrees and sunny here


----------



## coelophysis

Yeah holy shit, it feels like summer again


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Got the house to myself tonight to , its gonna be a fun Halloween


----------



## mv53860

I'm starting to like this board more and am figuring out how to behave. There's a rule not to stop if feel being hated and so on. Weird, those cat eye lenses are super for Halloween, some ppl celebrate it in this country too. I would use lizard eye lenses but i'm cooling down.


----------



## PrettyKitty

O hai  How is the enlightened this Sunday eve?


----------



## gloeek

Too many doses said:


> Im baked, the FL vs GA game is tomorrow so Im getting pumped for that. GO GATORS :Dz



I went! It was soo fun!


----------



## PrettyKitty

What happened here?

Pfft.

Hai


----------



## coelophysis

Psshh, NMI Soc doesn't get any attentionnnn.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Hai Guise


----------



## PrettyKitty

O hai


----------



## Jack Jiggity Jaw

yo sgood it smells funny in here


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

like freshly cut grass


----------



## coelophysis

Chuck - Jack Jiggity is Zach, you know him 
It does smell funny in here, kinda like pungent chemical cherries, but I think that's because PrettyKitty is in here.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Laika said:


> pungent chemical cherries



Would those get you high ?


----------



## coelophysis

They get ya plurry


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Ive been feeling extra plurry lately  

I think its this whole sobriety thing , its not as bad as I anticipated 

I actually feel pretty durn good


----------



## coelophysis

Just wait til the cat gives birth to some kitties.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

It's gonna be pretty exciting


----------



## Lustmord

I love you all


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

You can feel it in the air tonight


----------



## PrettyKitty

Laika said:


> Just wait til the cat gives birth to some kitties.




Wait...wait.....


Oh yesss....fuuuck....yeahhhh


----------



## gloeek

hey ya'll


----------



## chainsawr

herro gloeek


----------



## coelophysis

Hi Chainy


----------



## PrettyKitty

O hey


----------



## chainsawr

hey bro how u been? and i need to ask you.. wtf was a coelphysis anyway?


----------



## PrettyKitty

A medieval dinosaur of sorts.


----------



## coelophysis

Hear me Rawrrr.


*NSFW*: 





> Coelophysis (pronounced /ˌsɛlɵˈfaɪsɨs/ or /ˌsiːlɵˈfaɪsɨs/), meaning "hollow form" in reference to its hollow bones (Greek κοιλος/koilos meaning 'hollow' and φυσις/physis meaning 'form'), is one of the earliest known genera of dinosaur.


----------



## chainsawr

oic nao!


----------



## coelophysis

Very nice, I do like


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I'd like to see the picture of your avatar in full size Cleo 

Do you have it saved somewhere ?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

here's mine   :D


----------



## coelophysis

It's a Justsomeguy original. I believe it's in the most current artwork thread.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I knew it looked familiar , he is so talented   :D 

We need to have an art session soon , Ive finished up a couple new sharpy drawings I need to show you


----------



## coelophysis

Here it is.

*NSFW*: 












I also enjoy his more traditional work.

*NSFW*: 











jsg is one of my favorites on BL. But really the art threads seem to be packed with talent.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

There is so much detail in that one on the bottom , it must have taken ages 



> the art threads seem to be packed with talent.



It really blows my mind how many amazing artists their are in those


----------



## chainsawr

*i can see forever*


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

thats pretty serious man :D


----------



## visionsfyre

Hi,

I stumbled upon this site. I used to live in the northern suburbs of Chicago and used to go down there often. I moved away from here to go to Florida (I hate the cold) I finished my Associates in 13 months and moved back up here to work for my high school and look for a job to start off my career. 

I got back here last night and all, but one, of my friends have moved away. While I was in FL i developed a dope/oxy habit. <snip>
Angel


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I feel for you and your situation , Ive been dope sick many times myself and it sucks 

 but bluelight is not a place to score drugs 

Please read your BLUA if you are unsure of what you are allowed to post here


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Good Morning Peoples   :D


----------



## PrettyKitty

Morning sir Crime


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Hows it goin Kitty 

just listening to some good tunes and tokin a bit , I am in love with Last.fm 

that has to be my favorite website besides bluelight now


----------



## PrettyKitty

On shoutcast? I love technobase.fm  

Overcast and cold Wednesday morning ughhhh. 

Blankets and Bluelight make the day.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Its pretty nasty here today too but Im gonna go out and cut some firewood anyways , I need the exercise 

I spend way too much time on my computer everyday , I'm the biggest procrastinator on the planet   

I just love the internet so much , its such a blast   :D


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

*Miami Horror* - Make You Mine

This song is so awesome 

I'm gonna play this when my girlfriend comes over tonight


----------



## PrettyKitty

Yeah same 

Niice. How cute 

Look at you havin ur girl over. Wish I could say the same about my boyy. Ughh


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

She lives a few towns away but she's been spending most of the nights here lately , it's nice


----------



## coelophysis

Bluelight & Last.fm is all I need when it comes to websites. I told you to get it sooo long ago Chuck, do you use the scrobbler?

And PrettyKitty it looks like the pattern so far is the gf going over the bf's house. So um, yeah.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Laika said:


> do you use the scrobbler?



I'm downloading it now :D

I found out about so many new bands today , this is great


----------



## rouGish Moonsocket

mah first post on blue light should be just a friendly hello... here it is:


HelllloooOoOO!



funk reporting. over and out.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I dig your style    %)


----------



## PrettyKitty

rouGish Moonsocket said:


> mah first post on blue light should be just a friendly hello... here it is:
> 
> 
> HelllloooOoOO!
> 
> 
> 
> funk reporting. over and out.




O hey  nice arrangement.


----------



## mv53860

I guess i'm a n00b and getting used to guidelines and like this place and have a lot to discuss and learn. Even i have history of 13 years of drug use(not to meaning me a big pro junkie, not at all). Also couple worse years of alcohol abuse that did very bad to me. I hope i fit here and everything goes good in future.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I'm sure you'll fit in perfectly 

I like your avatar , turtles are my favorite animal


----------



## PrettyKitty

Gewwwwddd morninggg


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

How are you on this beautiful rainy day


----------



## PrettyKitty

Chillen outside the lab waiting for these fucks to get done with lunch for my drug test results.
 Thank the almighty power above for iPhones and bluelight.

Hbuu???


----------



## chainsawr

Laika said:


> Bluelight & Last.fm is all I need when it comes to websites. I told you to get it sooo long ago Chuck, do you use the scrobbler?
> 
> And PrettyKitty it looks like the pattern so far is the gf going over the bf's house. So um, yeah.



i'm addicted to last.fm too.. been using it since like 06 man hhaha


----------



## PrettyKitty

What is this last.fm you speak of. I'm behind the time of sorts it seems.


----------



## chainsawr

http://www.last.fm/


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

that websites gold


----------



## coelophysis

www.last.fm/user/hulelam


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I drew this shroomzZzz   :D


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Laika said:


> www.last.fm/user/hulelam



What were you doing awake between 4 and 8 am ?


----------



## coelophysis

I think you got your times set wrong. "Yesterday 3:08am" That's when I went to bed lastnight.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

It must be because it says the morning on mine and that sounds way to early to get outta bed 

heres mine :D

http://www.last.fm/user/charliecosmic


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

what was the name of that circulitory system song i really liked ?


----------



## coelophysis

The Spinning Continuous!


----------



## PrettyKitty

Nice pic Charlie . I like it. 

Wish I could draw .


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

there we go  :D



> The Spinning Continuous!



Thank you Kitty , ask Laika how bad I was at drawing when he met me 

It just takes a little patience and commitment and you'll be drawing awesome stuff in no time


----------



## coelophysis

I'm about to scan your drawing Kitty, & reveal it to the world  Cause I think it's some of the bombest shit around!

And Chuck, I am enjoying watching your drawings evolve over time. I can already tell you're getting more seriously focused on your work. I dig it.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Im going to start making stained glass stuff soon , like mushrooms from rainbows 

its gonna be great  :D


----------



## coelophysis

Dude if you really get a job in doing stuff like that. You should try to show me the way and maybe get my foot in the door. I would love to do stuff like that. I think the reason I've been slacking in drawing so much is because I need to expand my creativity out to new outlets.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

If i get this job Im going jump up and down for joy 

Its the trippiest place on the planet , Im going to PM you their website


----------



## PrettyKitty

What kid of stained glass do they manufacture?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I'm not really sure yet , I think their more of a distributor 






This is a real pretty piece


----------



## PrettyKitty

Wow gorgeous!


----------



## Eddygunz

Whats up everyone.  I just joined but have surfed this sight many times in answeres to my inquiries about nemourus things, and finally decided to join.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I'm glad you've decided to come out and play


----------



## mv53860

Optimus Crime said:


> I'm sure you'll fit in perfectly
> 
> I like your avatar , turtles are my favorite animal



Yeah, i have a blog, my personal history is quite bizarre , maybe i should open up there. Turtle is a slow processer, and evolutions one olf oldest creatures still existing. But home water turtles are evil mean biters .


----------



## moth.

i heart circulatory system. and unwound too.

what pretty glass optimus, it reminds me of peacock feathers and wood grains. there is bad glass breaking karma at my place right now. (I'm trying to smoke it out though)


----------



## mv53860

What i God's sake that means? with good i mean.


----------



## chainsawr

check this out guise! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OBlgSz8sSM haha i cant stop watching all these auto-tune the news videos and shit


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Thats a cute baby


----------



## coelophysis

*Blows dust off of Quick Reply*


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

yeti sex , ftw


----------



## coelophysis

Yeti sex is the hawt stuff, and there's a surprisingly large market for it. We just need the actors, and then we can make millions.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

who needs actors , lets head to the himalayas and film the real deal 

i'll jump/hump in on that shit


----------



## coelophysis

That's the thing, we're gonna have to film it voyeur style since I think they're a little camera shy.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Laika said:


> I think they're a little camera shy.



thats what all the girls say


----------



## Too many doses

How is everyone? Sorry for my sparse posting recently, I've been dealing with a cyst on my tailbone that won't go away, so yeah Im totally playing the pitty card .


----------



## coelophysis

~


----------



## coelophysis

Oh, Charlie, btw, I sold out and got Chrome


----------



## Swerlz

Chrome is the shit. Best browser ever


----------



## gloeek

Do I still count as a newbie?


----------



## coelophysis

A little bit. Doesn't mean you're more than welcome in the Social thread. We need more activity up in this piece.


----------



## gloeek

agreed. what's up?


----------



## coelophysis

Holy Crap-ola, my laptop crapped out yesterday so I hadn't gotten to check BL for 2 days. I get back and NMI has almost a page and a half of threads to look through. I haven't even navigated away from NMI yet.


----------



## gloeek

I said hello to everyone on the first page for ya. Gotcha covered.


----------



## Divine Moments

Swerz said:


> Chrome is the shit. Best browser ever



Seconded. I find it somewhat faster than IE & firefox, and nicer to look at.

Hi


----------



## coelophysis

I got a virus right after I got Chrome, and it kept me away from my BL for 2 days  I'm not blaming Chrome I suppose, but it's ironic that it happened a couple hours after installing it. =/


----------



## Swerlz

What antivirus are you using Laika? I recommend using NOD32, its the best AV out there


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Laika said:


> Oh, Charlie, btw, I sold out and got Chrome



I knew you would eventually , its the shizznit



Swerz said:


> I recommend using NOD32, its the best AV out there



downloading , thanks   :D


----------



## chainsawr

whats coagulating bros?


----------



## coelophysis

How have you been Chainy? I miss you.


----------



## chainsawr

i've been good. just in a 9-5 grind working full time. i much prefer wasting away on the beaches in greece but whatdyagonado. how you been danny boy? still haven't met up, i am disappoint.


----------



## coelophysis

chainsawr said:


>


trippy




~


----------



## Pharcyde

gloeek said:


> Do I still count as a newbie?



babaaaaay with your looks Ill consider you whatever you like


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

AlmostAlice64 said:


> So, this is just a "shoot the shit" forum?  I like.
> 
> How was everyone's holiday?



Yes indeed , this place is just for hanging back and pondering the many questions of life. Or talking about how your days going and what not. I had a pretty awesome new years , partied it up pretty seriously

How was your holiday ?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Thats nice ,  I spent my new years away from my love sadly 

But we've made up for it these past few days


----------



## chainsawr

oh no! our cool kid treehouse hideout thread has been discovered. quick hide the drugs


----------



## chainsawr

Laika said:


> trippy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~


----------



## jackie jones

^Damn! That almost sent me around the bend, and I am not even tripping!

....

I went and downloaded Chrome after hearing you all speak of it.

I dig it. It is fast, and the colors match Bluelight too!


----------



## coelophysis

chainsawr said:


> oh no! our cool kid treehouse hideout thread has been discovered. quick hide the drugs





Lets hide em in our butts


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

mrjackjones said:


> ^Damn! That almost sent me around the bend, and I am not even tripping!
> 
> ....
> 
> I went and downloaded Chrome after hearing you all speak of it.
> 
> I dig it. It is fast, and the colors match Bluelight too!



It has it advantages , I still use Mozilla and Internet Explorer tho for different things 

They call it the triple threat


----------



## chainsawr

Laika said:


> Lets hide em in our butts



bootybump successful, sir. now what captain dog in space?


----------



## coelophysis

Now...

We hide.
& We wait sir...
We wait.


----------



## Swerlz

Morning Crew... how are we all doing this morning??

It is current 36 degress outside in Ft. Lauderdale.... I dont have clothes for this shit, and I'm not busting out my snow clothes for this


----------



## Lustmord

About to go light up my morning cigarette, and hook up some cables to the back of my stereo so that I can run my iPod through it.

Sadly, I have no idea how to do any of this stuff. Just looked it up online, and I have to remove the entire front dash on my model of car... Ugh.

Cig first.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Sounds like a lot of work but sounds are worth it ...


----------



## coelophysis

Good evening Captain Knots.


----------



## chainsawr

Laika asks for a hamburger, I give laika a hamburger. You raise it to your lips and take a bite. Your eye twitches involuntarily. Across the street a father of three falls down the stairs. You swallow and look down at the hamburger in your hands. I give you a hamburger. You swallow and look down at the hamburger in your hands. You cannot swallow. There are children at the top of the stairs. A pickle shifts uneasily under the bun. I give you a hamburger. You look at my face, and I am pleading with you. The children are crying now. You raise the hamburger to your lips, tears stream down your face as you take a bite. I give you a hamburger. You are on your knees. You plead with me to go across the street. I hear only children's laughter. I give you a hamburger. You are screaming as you fall down the stairs. I am your child. You cannot see anything. You take a bite of the hamburger. The concrete rushes up to meet you. You awake with a start in your own bed. Your eye twitches involuntarily. I give you a hamburger. As you kill me, I do not make a sound.

 I give you a hamburger.


----------



## Swirly

where's the cheese ?


----------



## Swerlz

cheddar?


----------



## Swirly

head cheese ?


----------



## Swerlz

Cheese?


----------



## coelophysis

LOL wtf is going on in here?


----------



## chainsawr

Laika said:


> LOL wtf is going on in here?


If you asked me for a hamburger, but it turns out I don't really exist. Where I was originally standing, a picture of a hamburger rests on the ground. I give you a hamburger.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Wow, there's a good deal of new kids from California. 
What parts?


----------



## b0arder753

Fuck you cali peeps.

(I'm just jealous.. and tired of "dro" always being "from cali"... gimme a break! not your fault- it's dumb dealers)


----------



## Swerlz

^ get better friends or grow your own. A little hard work and stealthy behavior pays off


----------



## b0arder753

I grew my own for a little while (auto-flower AK) but had to move to a new place.. and had to take up a kinda risky "work from home" position so sadly I have to wait til my lease is up in april before I can.

I can't wait to be able to grow again though.. my green thumb is aching.


----------



## Swerlz

Growing is indeed a fun hobby. And the payoff is excellent


----------



## b0arder753

Yeah, it'll be sweet to get to throw the DNA/Attitude xmas freebie seeds in the dirt. My only problem with my seeds is that pretty much all of them are skunk genetics. Gonna need a SERIOUS filter...


----------



## EEhouseEE

*how do i start a thread?*

somebody please explain to me how to start a thread so i can ask questions,,iam new to this site


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

go to the forum you wanna post in 

and select new thread , it's usually near the top of the threads listed  ~


----------



## coelophysis

Astro turf


----------



## Captain.Heroin

What is Bluelight?


----------



## tathra

everything smells so *green* in here.


----------



## chainsawr

captain.heroin said:


> what is bluelight?



42.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

eggs in a bucket ?


----------



## coelophysis

Nah, in a hot dog roll.


----------



## PrettyKitty

abbba key blabba


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

hungry ?


----------



## PrettyKitty

LIES! That is a Monte Cristo!


----------



## coelophysis

Mmm pink cheese


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

its from a hippo


----------



## coelophysis

My second favorite next to sloth cheese


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

gathering it's almost as fun as the proceeds


----------



## tathra

if i milk myself, can i make cheese from it?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

yes you can , but you only hold the milk in water balloons 

i'll give you a dollar if you throw one at laika


----------



## b0arder753

It doesn't look like us n00bs are doing too good congregating...


----------



## coelophysis

Step it up


----------



## Swerlz

Laika said:


> Step it up



2: the streets?


----------



## tathra

socializing is scary when you're the new guy.  somebody hold my hand so i can stop trembling. 


_psst, dont be scared, we dont bite... not at first anyway._


----------



## Swerlz

/holds Tathra's hand




no homo


----------



## b0arder753

that's cute


----------



## gloeek

hai thar guise!!


----------



## Swerlz

hiya glo :D


----------



## Umbo

lol
Hello everyone,
What an intruiging thread ... I'm as confused as I am entertained by it ...
Possibly also as entertained by the confusion of such as I am confused by why I am entertained by it ... ahem.

Now , where was I? ... ah yes 

Cheers to you all ... I'm a 'noob' you might say ... and it's almost 4am ...
Looks like a good bunch ...
I've just got the sweats ... bizarre ... I don't feel nervous but It's maybe the Valium vs. Homebrew ...
Oh well , what better time to celebrate than now ... the time to chop up is nigh ... Peace out and stay well 

Umbo. ... (Mambo Jumbo) :shamanicdancemansmiley:

P.s. - I'm aware that this a great source of a drug info forum ... but seriously , I've never taken Valium for years ... can't remember dripping armpits tho it must be a factor tonight ... no doubt I'll find the threads of info I need when i do in the not so certain future ... any NMI social thoughts to coagulate? (Was just a fleeting drug reference yes? ) 

Heheh , Forgive my ramblings ... It's nice to meet you any and a way 

P.p.s - I'm so pedantic+manic  it's almost 4:20 already ... sniffed out a jar but not yet chopped up lol ... I will finish now , seeya round the joint 

|_ .


----------



## b0arder753

I'm so confused...


----------



## b0arder753

...and hungry


----------



## coelophysis

Eat & figure shit out then


----------



## b0arder753

There's a progression though... you eat after you shower.

I woke up 8 hrs ago, now time to shower... next will be time to eat


----------



## gloeek

Swerlz said:


> hiya glo :D



what's shakin, dude?


----------



## Swerlz

Workin.... what you doin


----------



## tathra

b0arder753 said:


> There's a progression though... you eat after you shower.



i eat in the shower, wtf are you talking about?

i also smoke and have my morning beer in there.  no better way to start the day!


----------



## Umbo

Fair Enough ...
Is this really just a Piss-take thread to see if any Noobs might visit?
That doesn't seem very fair , or friendly/welcoming ...
Is it the purpose to make the Noobs feel uncomfortable?
Well , Good effort. %)
That's kinda fucked up but whatever 

Wake the fuck up Sheeple!  zzz

No Worries.

|_.

P.s. I'm just pissed coz I reckon I deserve at least an hello.
(Fat chance of the now eh? lmfao!)

Rock On!


----------



## tathra

this is a thread for socialization and bullshitting.  it is what you make it.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie




----------



## gloeek

^ I love that!


----------



## Swerlz

Nice, Charlie


----------



## chainsawr

if you guise haven't tried it yet.. bring a cold brew in the shower with you and just as you start getting warm chug it. once you get to professional status like me you can bring a whole 12pk for each shower but ya gotta start somewhere ya figadealme. and yes it is as awesome as it seems


----------



## coelophysis

^5,000 posts, wtg, whore.


----------



## chainsawr

ty ty.. it's about time! i was posting this before.. lvl up. chainsawr is evolving but papa locked it down stat haha


----------



## b0arder753

chainsawr said:


> if you guise haven't tried it yet.. bring a cold brew in the shower with you and just as you start getting warm chug it. once you get to professional status like me you can bring a whole 12pk for each shower but ya gotta start somewhere ya figadealme. and yes it is as awesome as it seems



Holy shit, it may be 8am but I'm about to do this... nice call!

Now to figure out if I could smoke a bowl at the same time without having issues.


----------



## chainsawr

^ it's always beer-o-clock over here haha. laika you snowed in too?


----------



## Jack Jiggity Jaw




----------



## Cosmic Charlie

feels good man , thanks pablo


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

wish i was still a mod at times 

coming in this forum makes me a little sad now 

hug me please


----------



## Jack Jiggity Jaw

*hugs* for dayz nigga


----------



## mr.plow.bs

Beer and smoke are indeed lady earth's gifts to us all. In the shower though?

I like my beer frosty, my smoke flaming and my shower hot, doesn't sound like a good combo.

However change the local to a hot tub and I'm all over it.

Fresh in from the great white north near Toronto, seems like the states got our snow this year, I've had bugger all work which is ok cause its all contract anyway. 

It is intimidating seeing the post count of you guys and gals, I guess the biggest thing is n00bs don't want to make a bad impression (my thought anyway). Not really a computer guy all self taught and a keyboard hunt and peck but I'll have to check out chrome based upon the amount of thumbs up.

Like Robby Alomar used to say "Just happy to be here"


----------



## tathra

-=^.^=-
tender vittles!


----------



## Peace Farmer

hai guise


----------



## Swerlz

Howdy Farmer :D

I like your name. If you haven't already done so, you should put your name up on the Best User Name Competition


----------



## chainsawr

anyone wanna dance?


----------



## Umbo

I Lika da Cursor Disco :D
I wish I could don't not think I can dance 
(I sure can spaz out?) 8(



p.s. Yes , Yes ... I respect all your uberosity in this case 

Peace.


----------



## orangescrewpen

I really like smoking joints in the shower. Smoke and steam mix interestingly. Just gotta make sure you dont get your hands wet and smoke fast enough so the joint doesn't get all humidified.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

b0arder753 said:


> Now to figure out if I could smoke a bowl at the same time without having issues.



Bath + bowl = wonderful.  

In the dorms after we watched this super depressing movie, I got in the bath and smoked a bowl to relax; worked well.  



Cosmic Charlie said:


> wish i was still a mod at times
> 
> coming in this forum makes me a little sad now
> 
> hug me please



You can reapply CC, they just held nominations for NMI.  

*hugs*


----------



## coelophysis

CC seems to have too much going on these days. It would certainly be an unnecessary load on his back.


----------



## vertigo8

Hi, how's it goin' people? Still scratchin' my head tryin' to figure out what this thread is all about and what is it's purpose. There must be a purpose if its still active right? Riiggghhttt?? Anyway, its a lazy Sunday afternoon and I'm watching this movie called Freebird (released in 2008) about a bunch of bikers gangs and and their involvement with a huge amount of cannabis and other drugs. Prettty good movie so far. Halfway through it. Cheers you guys have a good day!!!


----------



## coelophysis

This thread is used for exactly what you just used it for. A place to come and chat.


----------



## chainsawr

This place is Laika's personal play pen where we talk about sea shells and sea horses and pretty much any things with sea shells on them. Obey the rules or he will castrate your ability to source in NMI


----------



## RedLeader

Let's welcome our two newest forum mods - *Klue* and *theotherside26*!

Welcome in the people who will be welcoming people in!


----------



## coelophysis

Thanks for bumping this RL, I was thinking along the same track 

Welcome guys, lets get naked.


----------



## b0arder753

Totally inappropriate.


----------



## coelophysis

You talkin' to me?


----------



## b0arder753

Yes, yes I am.

Clothing is decent and therefore necessary.


----------



## Klue

^ I'm not planning on letting it _all_ hang out, maybe just partially hang out.


----------



## b0arder753

Not cool either.

wwjd?


----------



## theotherside

Thanks for the welcome Red Leader!


----------



## Jack Jiggity Jaw

b0arder753 said:


> Not cool either.
> 
> wwjd?



Jesus died. So he wouldn't do anything.
Slow yo roll young nigga, you've much to learn.


----------



## incognition

SO YOU ARE FROM MONGOLIA, SINCE YOU WRITE "MN" AS LOCATION? This is the country code for Mongolia.

You know, USA is not the centre of the world at all, it's actually kind of a retarded country compared with Europe, and a lot of ppl dont have a fucking clue about your state abbreviations, and shouldn't need to care either.

If you really are from mongolia you can overlook this. :D


----------



## Klue

^ Yo, settle down. I realize you're probably just kidding, but you do know that 80% of Bluelighters are from the USA. 

Chill brother


----------



## incognition

Ok, sorry. Yes, it was mostly a kind of a joke, but far from completely. Why not write MN, USA instead of just MN? I'm sure 80 % of bluelighters are american, but that does not mean it is american, no? I mean, mongolia is boarding to .ru. Aeh..ahheh.



And welcome from another noob.


----------



## Klue

I lurk a lot, use this a lot and learn a lot about the world. 

Don't let it bug you


----------



## incognition

I think i know all of them, if i'm given a couple of seconds to think, but thats not the point at all (I've been to Minneapolis). It's just so... annoying, like sending out a signal that you live in your little mental american bubble writing your location like that.


----------



## Klue

Okay, I've moved all these posts over to the social thread. Sorry for derailing your thread tunzafun. 

I understand what you mean incognition, no need to single out of flame someone. (or flame an entire country!)

Maybe it's just that new members see that there are lots of other threads that mention where the user mentions what state they are from and follow suit? I said 80% of new members are from America, but it's more like 60%, have you voted in this poll yet?

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=252082

60% of people from one country, and there are a lot of countries in the world!


----------



## tunzafun

incognition said:


> SO YOU ARE FROM MONGOLIA, SINCE YOU WRITE "MN" AS LOCATION? This is the country code for Mongolia.
> 
> You know, USA is not the centre of the world at all, it's actually kind of a retarded country compared with Europe, and a lot of ppl dont have a fucking clue about your state abbreviations, and shouldn't need to care either.
> 
> If you really are from mongolia you can overlook this. :D



WOW.... ARE YOU SEEEERIOUSLY ALWAYS THAT RUDE??? 8)  
Are you starved for attention or is it proper etiquette where you come from
to take pleasure in publicly attempting to insult/humiliate women?  I entered into this with a well intentioned, kind intro- just to say hello- my bad, what
was I thinking?  I am American after all, it wouldn't have mattered what state
I live in would it?  I am proud to be an American, and a Minnesotan, and when I speak, or represent in writing, I do so with dignity and honor, something you obviously fail miserabley to consider!


----------



## incognition

Hey.. I'm sorry.


----------



## b0arder753

We're on the internet... even more reason to disregard semi-arbitrary lines on a map.


----------



## theotherside

Ok this thread is meant for new users to be able to make "friends" and socialize...not bash each other over useless topics. Soooooo....back to the topic at hand....FRIENDSHIP


----------



## moonshadow82

seems to be quite a few aussies on here, too  

i totally missed this thread and have been 'uncaringly' greeting people (yo, i beg to differ on that one too - i welcome people because i know how it feels when noone replies to an intro post!) %) 

ehh anyways. thanks for giving us n00bs a thread  off to bed for me now, though. i'm fucked. *night*


----------



## coelophysis

Goodnight, MS, thanks for helping us welcome people  Seeya around.


----------



## precision

The internet is serious business 

I've been here on and off for a good while, but I don't think I ever really officially introduced myself and I think I'll be posting a lot more regularly here from now on so hi2u everyone from Canadaland! :D


----------



## theotherside

^^^Glad you will be sticking around Bluelight, and thanks for the proper intro  So what's up in onatario?


----------



## precision

Thanks :D 

Not too much up here... waiting for warm weather to come around again (had a little tease of it a couple weeks ago) :D  After living in a crappy apartment for nearly six years I finally have a backyard and want to enjoy it!


----------



## moonshadow82

yo, welcome precision


----------



## Klue

Cool avatar precision :D


----------



## precision

Thanks :D


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

are you up for adoption precision?


----------



## precision

Sure, why not


----------



## b0arder753

Whoa, I never got adopted by anyone even though I put myself up..

oh well, I've found my threads.


----------



## Johnny blue

hello noobs. Welcome to the wonderful world of junkies and etards. 

Smoke weed do ya? I recommend Cannabis Discussion's lovely social thread. What can you find there? Well CD is the home of the folks from well... CD and the refugees from the former Other Drugs social. Best of all I'll be there so be sure to stop in and talk about drugs, sex and the impending zombie apocalypse. Why go anywhere else when you can have it all in one thread?!%)

See ya there fuckers


----------



## theotherside

Wait...someone stole precision. He was going to be adopted by me..  Now I'm crying on the inside. Just kidding, but I need to find a worthy person to adopt for reals.


----------



## Help?!?!

I refuse to coagulate anywhere let alone a mere thread!


----------



## precision

theotherside26 said:


> Wait...someone stole precision. *She* was going to be adopted by me..  Now I'm crying on the inside. Just kidding, but I need to find a worthy person to adopt for reals.



Fixed :D  Maybe I can have two adopters...... that would make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside %)


----------



## theotherside

^^Now thats what I'm talking about...a TRUE team player!! You could be one of those people with two daddies.


----------



## hair-O'winn

Hello everyone,
i just registered today and this is my first post, but i have been coming to these forums for a long while to read up on and research various drugs and ROA's. well, just wanted to introduce myself formally and say hi to everyone. thanks for the warm welcome and i hope to talk with all of you very soon!


----------



## Orangutangpsychopa

Well hello Bluelighters and MODs, i'm Orangutanpsycho from Finland.

N00B is a very cute word and i understand this is a MDMA  love board, not anything like that finnish potku.net(it's a violece forum where they "discuss" how to protect and and treat "attacking psychopaths". It's totally discusting place, have to say.

But I'm not sure how i fit here because my writings could be psyching to some, especially maybe to sensitive females. Not offensive, violent or vulgar, but maybe too confusing. But here is a ignore list in this system LOL!

So, i'm a retarded ape, need a lot of clothes, am planetic trespasser and have a postal number. Is that enough too stupid joke? Not funny and weird or non-sensible?

Xanax is my love and lifesaver, diazepam and zopiclone is also something. And i love music.

Let's see what comes out of this anyway LOL!


----------



## b0arder753

ummmmm ok

I understood some of that I think.


----------



## Orangutangpsychopa

b0arder753 said:


> ummmmm ok
> 
> I understood some of that I think.



Ya, i tried to explain in the new member indroduction that i'm not atleast a criminal type of user anyway. I love computers!!!

Computers are great nowadays, the graphics even tho are getting uglier in a way because higher resolutions and superior graphic acceleration. Nothing like old Amiga 500s Xenon2: Megablast. But Pirate Bay and such are a gift from world to poor unemployed ppl.


----------



## Orangutangpsychopa

BTW: It's a pity that certain British internet shop diminished(rumor said their warehouse burned). They had cheap and high quality Salvia and Ayahuasca there, for adults. It wasn't anything like those kiddie places around inet IMO.


----------



## Klue

^ Careful there mate, the is no sourcing discussion allowed across the entire Bluelight board. 

I hadn't heard of Zopiclone before, that's a new one for me 


Bluelight is not necessarily a mdma love site. It has a history of being oriented around ecstasy, but it is a Harm Reduction site now, for all drugs.


----------



## Orangutangpsychopa

Klue said:


> ^ Careful there mate, the is no sourcing discussion allowed across the entire Bluelight board.
> 
> I hadn't heard of Zopiclone before, that's a new one for me
> 
> 
> Bluelight is not necessarily a mdma love site. It has a history of being oriented around ecstasy, but it is a Harm Reduction site now, for all drugs.



Ookay. Zopiclone is a new type of sleeping benzo, but it's dangerous to OD with it, it can cause unconsciousness, sleep paralysis etc. And can cause nightmares. Not very powerfull compared to midazolam or as good for sleeping as temazepam.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah careful with zopiclone....it can be a doozy  How is everyone doing out there in cyber space? Finding your way around Bluelight?


----------



## OnYerWayDown

@ Hair o' winn what up man? I just joined the forum a little while ago, looks like we're in the same neck of the woods. email me some time so we can talk


----------



## b0arder753

Does that count as sourcing?


----------



## theotherside

^^^They better not say anything close to sourcing through pm's  Thanks for the heads up bOarder.


----------



## b0arder753

You guys can read our pms?

That's awesome! haha


backseat moderating...


----------



## theotherside

^^^^No that would be too commi for Bluelight  I was just saying they better not be.


----------



## b0arder753

Haha I thought so... oh well, the dude trying to get "hair o winn" or w/e to pm him is probably a cop so....

I wonder how many disappearing greenlighters/bluelighters have been because of shit like that.


----------



## Orangutangpsychopa

theotherside26 said:


> Yeah careful with zopiclone....it can be a doozy  How is everyone doing out there in cyber space? Finding your way around Bluelight?



SWIMS personality disorder is quite serious, mostly occurs in social manners. He is so racistic antisemitist that the FOAFs GFs mind is now permanently damaged and it's not the first case he has done. He proved something so damn ugly that it goes like: I'm American European good person with rich full life with family relatives soo good and nothing is wrong and i party right away.

It goes something like this: "I'm his close caring relative, we had to check hes cellphone and hound this satanworshipping with his totalitaristic ideas of communism and Islam and the proof of them that we had to take him into the hospital again. We are ashamed of him, and his brother smartly tried drugs and quitted before problems occured. It's now proven he's the better person in the family." 

Hes ideas are childish and faked, there are no life in anywhere.


----------



## b0arder753

swim ey?


----------



## Orangutangpsychopa

b0arder753 said:


> swim ey?



"Tries to handle it?!?" And considers himself adult so could have opinions...

-"WTF trash is Urr home fullfilled?"
-"How to cower sadism nowadays?!? Sexuality or professionality with education"


----------



## b0arder753

ummmm huh?

Every post you make is pointless.


----------



## etaks2evil

Basically the term "SWIM" is forowned upon here. I dunno what ^ was trying to say...


----------



## Orangutangpsychopa

^^ nothing important. Propably not much of cocksizing.

But anyway i use "he" now on, is that OK around?


----------



## Orangutangpsychopa

I want to tell a joke now. A certain dude were in the frontyard of mental hospital and say: "my teeth are smaller now that in the 80s". "Why pal don't please yourself with chocolate et cetera?"


----------



## Orangutangpsychopa

So, what it's gonna be for you ALL? Equality, balance and happy? I'm heading back to space to where i was. Or damn damn damn.

prolly he mustaffe cancer patent pending from heses et cetera,such such su....


----------



## Orangutangpsychopa

I quit my shit here now. 

What the hell it is anyway around here? Bears in the east and morons in the west? Or "occasional" arrangements for whatever purposes as masculinity boasting or personal sexuality disorders. Climb the ladder, mam.


----------



## Klue

^ I want an Axe from finland, you should post me one! :D


----------



## Heavenly333

I'm totaly antisocial .... help me break outta my shell!
This thread looked like a good place to start.


----------



## coelophysis

What are some of your interests? Maybe we can direct you to some good threads. Tell us a little about yourself.


----------



## trudatman

wow, that Finnish poster is totally hanging upon a wall of violence.  is it right to anoint so quickly the stars of said rectangle?  surely this board can provide an alternative to the aforementioned breakfast attempts.  I wonder if he will attempt to translate this post and the realize that each sentence really just ends in the semiabsurdity of raccoons with rollerskates.  Europeans usually frown upon extramobile foragers.  share your trash!  and make way, for the brakes are worn down to a point of no forebearing articulation.  sprocket venture.  underwear folder weapons will always lose to the supreme vision of response.


----------



## boarderb

Quite a novel lol



trudatman said:


> wow, that Finnish poster is totally hanging upon a wall of violence.  is it right to anoint so quickly the stars of said rectangle?  surely this board can provide an alternative to the aforementioned breakfast attempts.  I wonder if he will attempt to translate this post and the realize that each sentence really just ends in the semiabsurdity of raccoons with rollerskates.  Europeans usually frown upon extramobile foragers.  share your trash!  and make way, for the brakes are worn down to a point of no forebearing articulation.  sprocket venture.  underwear folder weapons will always lose to the supreme vision of response.


----------



## theotherside

How is everyone out there in the world?? Are you newcomers feeling Bluelight...need any help just ask us NMI mods


----------



## boarderb

Yeah, theres a lot of great information I've learned! Going to my first European rave thursday I'm super stoked


----------



## boarderb

Theotherside 26, how many posts do I have to have in order to be able to send PM's?


----------



## Klue

^ I'm not telling!

Read the Greenlighters guide (there is a link in my signature). There is lots of information to read in the support forum too


----------



## boarderb

lol thanks for the hint?


----------



## Klue

^ The land of Knives?! Tell me in graphic detail about the shops you have seen over there with steel in them! Please!

I have become obsessed with pocket knives over the years, I have a few Swiss blades. And I have two pairs of secateurs and a saw that are Swiss too. I wouldn't waste money anymore on Chinese stuff, I bought a nice little french locking knife yesterday and have a few on order too.


----------



## boarderb

Yeah, I used to collect a good amount as well! I currently own a spyderco (japan) emerson (US), and about 5 swiss army knives including the badass snowboarding edition with a ratchet for your bindings and all. I've seen some crazy knives here.

There is a military shop down the street that has all kinds of knives ranging from crazy hunting knives to hardcore machetes.


----------



## Klue

Awesome %)

When my mum went to Switzerland, she bought a Cuckoo clock and lugged it half way round the world and still has it. It's pretty cool


----------



## boarderb

Klue said:


> Awesome %)
> 
> When my mum went to Switzerland, she bought a Cuckoo clock and lugged it half way round the world and still has it. It's pretty cool



lol that's awesome. I'd love to make it out to the UK, but with the damn ash cloud I have a feeling it'd be risky flying there..any suggestions?


----------



## chainsawr

checking in


----------



## coelophysis

Bruce Springsteen - Glory Holes = Our anthem, chainy


----------



## chainsawr

i just can't quit you Laika


----------



## coelophysis

It's you, not me, baby.


----------



## chainsawr

This time we'll be bulletproof baby


----------



## Orangutangpsychopa

b0arder753 said:


> ummmm huh?
> 
> Every post you make is pointless.



Aaa. pointless ya tell me? I'm not picking a fight or msg-flamewarfare.8)

But Someone is getting education and then a really good job. And in the bud and "dope" filled education in highgrade university that
DO NOT lead to hidden sadism and oppression to everyone who "tries" to behave and work honestly (it isn't called sadism, i was wrong, please pity me, pls-pls-pls). Behaviour rational now. 

Afterword: i can't help my pointless or even wan't to try. (But need to prove myself ). 

PPS: All salute to normal behaviorism. Damn cool funky place and so on...Understanding? Sit-on-a-


----------



## Orangutangpsychopa

trudatman said:


> wow, that Finnish poster is totally hanging upon a wall of violence.  is it right to anoint so quickly the stars of said rectangle?  surely this board can provide an alternative to the aforementioned breakfast attempts.  I wonder if he will attempt to translate this post and the realize that each sentence really just ends in the semiabsurdity of raccoons with rollerskates.  Europeans usually frown upon extramobile foragers.  share your trash!  and make way, for the brakes are worn down to a point of no forebearing articulation.  sprocket venture.  underwear folder weapons will always lose to the supreme vision of response.



I quess you are right at most what you say. Mostly my humour is just those "anti-argue" debate tries. I'd say BL:ers are social geniouses. Really! LOL! If you were pointing to poorness in my now hidden home country, you are right. No human right problems never were found cause no proof, man. LOL!

If i try aggravate, or mostly just try it, maybe some humorous responses and hopefullly it's something to learn, like it seems to be. HAHA


----------



## Orangutangpsychopa

Klue said:


> ^ I want an Axe from finland, you should post me one! :D



What type of axe? Wooden traditional or plastic Fiskars?


----------



## Klue

The axes I were looking at were Gerber I think, so they would be similar to the Fiskars ones with the polycarbonate handles. But any steel from Finland would be awesome quality I would say. You guys have been making steel for centuries


----------



## chainsawr

Well let me axe you a question then.. Why steel over polycarbonate?


----------



## Klue

^ Wait, the handles are polycarbonate, the heads are still steel. The question would be why steel over poly wouldn't it?

Forged steel is something that virtually lasts forever, a number of generations I'd say. As an excellent functioning tool, easy to sharpen and holds an edge well


----------



## Orangutangpsychopa

Klue said:


> The axes I were looking at were Gerber I think, so they would be similar to the Fiskars ones with the polycarbonate handles. But any steel from Finland would be awesome quality I would say. You guys have been making steel for centuries



We chop wood blocks for sauna or owen with axes. Ask Japanese people about steel,they know blades i assume but am too uneducated. Old fashioned wooden axes are just enough for what their purpose is.

Maybe RK62 with DUMDUM bullets interestes you? I sensed some type of weapon interest from you. Finlands army is a fun place(i'm not fucking now). Smoke hash, carry mines and roll around whatever they are supposed to be. Hee-Hee.%)


----------



## coelophysis

Bump.
Bump,
Bump it up.


----------



## theotherside

^^^Thanks, I've been looking for this 'ol thing  I think it should be stickied.


----------



## coelophysis

Heh, did you just sticky it? Because I went to do it for you and then it told me it was being un-stuck lol. Anywho, I fixed it back.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah I stickied it!


----------



## burntserkits

I think this is an awesome idea! Maybe up the adoption rate as well...


----------



## theotherside

^^^Hey how you doing Mr. Burntserkits?? 

Today's topic for conversation is....what's up with all these Americans flooding Bluelight lately??


----------



## Klue

^ In NMI? It's always been like that hasn't it? I have noticed lots more people from the UK here for info about Mephedrone though. Why is it you guys introduce yourself mentioning the state initials? Is it because people generally think this is a US site? 

I'm watching a new Jake Gyllenhaal dvd, Brothers. It's good so far


----------



## theotherside

^^^That is a great film.....spiderman shows that he is a great actor in the brother bonding/fighting scenes.


----------



## theotherside

I know that Bluelight used to be alot more of a european/aussie site...or so I thought.
Drugs-Forum on the other hand is about 80% Americans....which is why that site just  now a few days ago made a 6-APB thread..months after BL.


----------



## Klue

Yeah, you're right. Aus social was definitely one of the busiest forums on here a few years ago, but then most Lounge Rats are from the US right?


----------



## suckmydrugs

I like how the first post said "Do you go to work, school or are you a professional junkie?" 
hahahahaha that's priceless! =)

I think I'll go with option 3! LOL. 

I finished up my A.S. degree in Pharmacology & Neuroscience last year in 2009. I plan to continue my education in Neuro-pharmacology when I get enough money to move to Gainesville, FL and attend UF to get my doctorates! Yay for me!


----------



## theotherside

^^You're up in Alaska so i guess that counts as another US bluelighter


----------



## Klue

Cool avatar suckmydroogs


----------



## Orangutangpsychopa

Wikipedia also could explain why some cultures don't have much of any because of cannabis law and why most users are totally violent in word manner against all kind of "normal civil persons" and access to most hard drugs and use them and escape custom and other penalty laws. I personally seen much of any but sad cases who wants some and then either ripoff or normal standard "shitoff" but "regulator home" life full off  west-end slavery 80 bucks a month ready-pizza promise land. I think it's it nowadays or free socialism with enjoy substances "free jack-off". HAHAHA-HEHEHE...


----------



## Noodle

theotherside26 said:


> I know that Bluelight used to be alot more of a european/aussie site...or so I thought.
> Drugs-Forum on the other hand is about 80% Americans....which is why that site just  now a few days ago made a 6-APB thread..months after BL.



Fun fact:  In 1998, when I stumbled upon the MDMA Clearinghouse it was hosted on a server in the Southeast United States.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

What's happening Space Travelers %)


----------



## Klue

^ Yo Cosmic Charlie 

Just starting my day after a good chunk of sleep last night.

Stepping forward
Going good
and 
Breakdancing with


----------



## coelophysis

Cosmic Charlie said:


> What's happening Space Travelers %)



Just floating in my tin can, you?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Laika said:


> Just floating in my tin can, you?



Listening to space talk, and focusing some energy  

The air's so much cleaner up here


----------



## nitemeka

Good lord, Is there any greenlighters actually posting on this thread?!? U.K. 4 the win, where drug laws really are not as set in stone as the media would have my fellow citizens believe!!! 

Also, I am well grounded right now but I am thinking of joining CC up there in the outer hyperspace


----------



## voxmystic

my bluelighter status is misleading.  i still feel noob-ish.  go 'head.  feel me.


----------



## burntserkits

theotherside26 said:


> ^^^Hey how you doing Mr. Burntserkits??
> 
> Today's topic for conversation is....what's up with all these Americans flooding Bluelight lately??



Hey bro. Sorry for the delayed response. I got this freakin cast on my right hand and typing is  Oh, the agony! Dunno why the influx of Americans. Actually thought those danged Aussie's where taking over. Have you seen that ridiculous guy that thinks he's Sherlock Holmes?! That guy needs to get a Klue!  jk you know I love you bro, even despite your "no homo" policy lol. 

Actually it's probably because other countries are well-versed in their drug usage and American teens need to know how much Robotussin to drink or how to hide drugs from their parents. Sorry, I'm in so much pain and my outlook today is bleak. At least the Arkies are filing in WOOHOO!


----------



## pdxhawaii

i'm barely american, i'm from hawaii   recently transplanted to the upper 48 (oregon) but my heart is always in the islands...


----------



## burntserkits

Believe it or not, I want to vacation in HI and visit a friend in Oahu who lives there and then come back and save enough money to move to Portland. I'm going to keep dreaming and hoping....


----------



## nitemeka

I get the feeling the American government gives a lot of mis-information about drugs and such. So it would make sense that a lot of AOL users (generic american internet) are using this site to find out the real information


----------



## voxmystic

i think the recent influx is because americans are  always 5 to 10 years behind.  dumbasses.  

can i be adopted by a canadian?  i promise to stroke your ego........shit.  wrong thread.


----------



## Klue

^ Nobody is going to want to adopt you when posts like that make you come across as a bit of a douchbag.

Have you read the Bluelight User Agreement?; http://wiki.bluelight.ru/index.php/Bluelight_User_Agreement_(BLUA)



> post or upload any content that victimizes, harasses, degrades, or intimidates an individual or group of individuals on the basis of race, ethnicity, religion, sexual orientation or any other reason;



If you have read it, read it again please.


----------



## theotherside

^^^^Thanks for sticking up for us Americans Klue....the topic was supposed to bring friendly opinions!


----------



## theotherside

Hey Laika you ever have any luck with what we discussed last week?


----------



## coelophysis

My luck is that I'm very skillful when it comes to patience 
I'll certainly keep you updated 

Who could?

ta ta, tah tah


----------



## theotherside

Nice video....I just got into Animal Collective a year ago....I always stuck with traditional psychedelic music or stuff like Chemical Brothers. Then I heard Panda's second solo album and since I'm a huge Brian Wilson fan I was hooked


----------



## coelophysis

Yeah I love Brian Wilson also, but I prefer Panda Bear as he seems more current and up to date yet keeping the same style alive.
He'll be putting out a new album soon


----------



## theotherside

I love comfy in nautica on 2c-i....it makes my wall split open and melt


----------



## coelophysis

I've penetrated my ceiling to Good Girls/ Carrots.


----------



## theotherside

^^^Yes those are my other two favorites...do you like Grizzly Bear-2 weeks?? Fantastic song whilst tripping face


----------



## coelophysis

Mhmm, big fan of Grizzly Bear. The newest album is most accessible but Yellow House is a true magnificent work of art IMO. That shit can take you to another auditory world.


----------



## theotherside

Any other suggestions that I might like...I'm only 28 but my musical tastes are stuck in the 
60's!!!


----------



## coelophysis

My newest found love is The Morning Benders. I think that you will most certainly love these guys then.
This should rock your socks off 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jgmgE-QDzA


----------



## theotherside

Verrry nice man...nice find!!! I will listen to it through my skullcandies when I get home from work later. Thanks.


----------



## voxmystic

voxmystic said:


> i think the recent influx is because americans are  always 5 to 10 years behind.  dumbasses.
> 
> oops -- that was supposed to be a bit of self-depricating toungue-in-cheekiness, as i AM an american......sorry if it came off harsher than i meant  ** waves flags, sings yankee doodle **


----------



## coelophysis

theotherside26 said:


> Verrry nice man...nice find!!! I will listen to it through my skullcandies when I get home from work later. Thanks.



Glad you dig it  I'm obsessed with their new album, you should check it out, it's called Big Echo.


----------



## theotherside

^^^Will do.....I am going to be naughty and have some meph this wed. so I'm sure I will hear loads of music...Big Echo included


----------



## coelophysis

Ohhhh, have fun sir


----------



## theotherside

^^^I can't seem to stay away....and my girl always wants me to share meph with her so the bags go QUICK. My girl is worse on meph than she is on coke.....she wants more every 15 mintues....I have to "guard the lines"


----------



## coelophysis

It can be a really scary drug. I find it's best if I just stay away from it.
Do you only purchase a little at a time so that you don't totally binge all out on it?


----------



## theotherside

Yeah...I know about the cardiotoxic problems but it just calls to me the way that opiates do. I mainly use Methylone and combine a small amount meph with it...like 500mgs in a night. When my girl and I are partying on it.....BAD NEWS. I'm too ashamed to say the length we've binged on meph.


----------



## theotherside

I have some 6-APB(maybe lol) but I am waiting to see more reports. The only report I trust right now is Shambles....sounds great but mine could be fake.


----------



## coelophysis

Oh nice. I'm definitely jealous. My fingers are crossed for you that it's a legit sample. Is it in the pellet form? I've been following the threads, it seems like it could be very promising. You must let me know how your trials with it go.


----------



## theotherside

^^^Yes....I pre ordered it along with 5-IAI awhile back....I thought that MDAI was next to useless so hopefully Nichols won't let me down again


----------



## coelophysis

How is everyone today?


----------



## theotherside

Doing great....I get off at 3pm today and then I'm done for two days(work that is) wooohooo.
What's up with you Laika and Mr. Klue??


----------



## Klue

Sleeping


----------



## theotherside

^^Now I'm jealous  Sleep is something I get very little of these days...always either working or partying!


----------



## badbaldmonkey

Hello i'm new here so i just wanted to post something so i can see if my Avatar works !! Me is off to bed its been a stressfull day of experimenting plugging my Subutex with a great mess and little success. Hopefully my Lorazepam will send me off quick and tomorrow my kind clinic peeps will take pity on me and give me something to help sleep !! Hello and goodnight


----------



## Klue

Nice avatar :D


----------



## coelophysis

You guys should go steady with those avatars of yours.
They go together like a horse & carriage.


----------



## Jack Jiggity Jaw

i need a new avatar i thonk


----------



## Klue

^ Yeah, what is that in your current avatar? 

Today is a good day...


----------



## coelophysis

Jack Jiggity Jaw said:


> i need a new avatar i thonk



Something beachy, sir.


----------



## Klue

I cropped you avatar Laika.






http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/2121/avatar8759740gif.png

It would kinda shrink up the body of your posts, you might like the look of that better


----------



## coelophysis

I never noticed that it did that. Is it like that for anyone else?
For me it's perfectly lined up with your av.


----------



## Jack Jiggity Jaw

Laika said:


> Something beachy, sir.



thats a good 1


----------



## burntserkits

droppin' in on yall! Sorry for my absence...been out of service for a few but I'm back around!


----------



## coelophysis

Good to see you back serkits, how is everything?


----------



## burntserkits

Laika-It's goin bro. Just having net issues with Hughes Net....NEVER USE THEM! I live in VERY rural AR and the only "high speed" option I have is satellite and I HATE my provider. I really missed you guys though and AM so glad to be back!


----------



## theotherside

I wondered where you were mr. serkits. You are always one of the first people I look to see if you are online....good to see you. What are you up to tonight??


----------



## LaDyBuGoXy

Hello, I'm new here, and thought I would say hello.  It's late and I haven't slept in well this will be night 3 gd dr. has me on 3600mgs of neurontin and when i told him it wasnt working (he thought i have raynauds but now thinks its something else but i cant see a rheumatologist till october, and i have an EMG in Aug) so he told me to go to the ER and I ask for pain managment.. yeah right.. their office is closed and what am I supposed to say.  He said he couldnt give me anything stronger, all I know is I cant take the neurontin it is keeping me up, i already have vertigo and this is making it worse.  What the hell.. I'll go to the hosp tomorrow and do what he said.  
BAH ok so I really just wanted to say hi........


----------



## theotherside

Hi, you better get some sleep  No sleep can cause paranoid visions amongst other weird things.


----------



## LaDyBuGoXy

yeah im gonna try to........ it sucks so bad.  goodnight


----------



## Klue

^ You seem to be fitting in around here alright mate


----------



## burntserkits

theotherside26 said:


> I wondered where you were mr. serkits. You are always one of the first people I look to see if you are online....good to see you. What are you up to tonight??



Somebody has to do your job  jk It makes me feel so awesome that I disappeared for a few days and people on here were actually concerned. I'm so thankful for all of my friends in this wonderful community.


----------



## coelophysis

Yo yo yo


----------



## theotherside

burntserkits said:


> Somebody has to do your job  jk It makes me feel so awesome that I disappeared for a few days and people on here were actually concerned. I'm so thankful for all of my friends in this wonderful community.



I feel the same way, I have so much real life stuff/drama going on but I can always come on Bluelight and talk to my e-friends and feel so much better about certain situations....plus you are one of us(NMI).


----------



## theferryman

*Hey*

hey im a noob to bl just thought id drop in n say hi, any one interested in anthropolgy or chemisty? :D

P.L.U.R.


----------



## theotherside

^^^Hey yes I'm very interested in chemistry  How are things going for tonight/today??


----------



## coelophysis

How is everyone today?


----------



## theotherside

What up Laika.....lazy sunday afternoon at work....making money for being on Bluelight  jamming some Floyd browsing the internet.


----------



## coelophysis

Where the hell can I get a job like that, damnit?


----------



## theotherside

I work at a country club where I am in a huge office inside monitoring cameras(security) but no uniform which is a plus. The pay is only 14 bucks an hour but I do about 1 hour of real work a week. I love it but hate the pay

I have only had to "escort" some one out once....which kind of sucked since I'm only 5"9.


----------



## coelophysis

Hah. I've worked in security. It can be really easy work that's for sure. And considering how easy it, the pay is reasonable I suppose.


----------



## theotherside

What are you doing for money these days?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

giving me sexual favors


----------



## theotherside

I knew it!!!!!!!!!
Hey keep that avatar...it is sweet!!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

thanks man , im loving this neon pacman ghost 

the eyes look like their reading my posts  :D


----------



## coelophysis

My customers tell me I have the best mouth this eastern seaboard has ever seen.


----------



## theotherside

The eyes are freaky that's for sure!


----------



## theotherside

^^Laika I never knew you were so...well dirty!! Tell us more


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

ohh... man

you need to spend a night in a field with us 

talk about feeling dirty   8(


----------



## coelophysis

We don't put an end to the night until the sand has reached the farthest nooks and crannies of our bodies.


----------



## theotherside

Which fields are we talking about?? Or is this TMI in NMI?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

the sandy fields of agmur vortex. 

two clicks past the rings of saturn.


----------



## coelophysis

Charlie you're the savior of NMI social


----------



## theotherside

Ahh yes, now it makes sense.....how much do these "excursions" cost?? I can pay anything


----------



## theotherside

Yes thanks charlie...we try and try to get this thing going but no one comes.....the field of dreams was a lie...f/u Costner!!!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

~~ swirlin deep ~~


----------



## K trout

Hey bluelight. I've been lurking awile and decided to finally get an account. Im into psychedelics and such. I've introduced myself to PD before NMI. I'm kinda forum dumb but hey gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

well you've come to the right place my friend  






we've got planes and trains of all sizes.


----------



## K trout

right on brother thanks for the welcome


----------



## theotherside

Hey ktrout make your own intro thread...gets your name out there faster  Then come back in here often as possible and post away!!


----------



## coelophysis

Hey krout, I saw you in PD too, I hope you will make NMI your home too. Our social thread can be quite galactic.


----------



## theotherside

We don't sound desperate do we


----------



## coelophysis

There was a time when the Free spectrum shone to infinite extents. Recession happens, climatic re-occurrences occur.

 It's natural
~


----------



## coelophysis

There was a time when the Free spectrum shone to infinite extents. Recession happens, climatic re-occurrences occur.

 It's natural
~


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

you can't stop the future and all efforts will fail, sit back for a bit

then it's time to dance in the sun till it get's too hot...


----------



## coelophysis

We are on a strange mission.
In a strange solar system.


----------



## theotherside

What's going on today geenlighters/friends??


----------



## anonymous6619

Cosmic Charlie said:


> giving me sexual favors



you wish...LOL...JUST KIDDING ( I'm just in one of "those silly moods" today so please don't mind me Charlie I'm the type of person that absolutly loves to have fun!!!) 

I actually feel pretty damn good today as I'm trying really hard to kick an 18 plus year heroin addiction & I haven't used today! I know it's gonna be baby-steps for a while, but one day at a time,
Oh yea, and btw, in those 18-ish years I never had a clean period, i needed it every day & that's just how it was. And trust me I'm not at all bragging or proud of that!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

anonymous6619 said:


> I'm the type of person that absolutly loves to have fun!!!)



Don't we all ... :D


----------



## theotherside

8No worries, some of us aren't kidding about the "favors".........


----------



## Klue

2.43am and going strong. Thank you cigarettes and coffee :D

Don't have to up until about 11 or so, wish it would stop raining though....


----------



## K trout

theotherside26 said:


> What's going on today geenlighters/friends??



Just got out of the heat. sup guise?


----------



## Phoebus

hey folks.


----------



## coelophysis

Hello there Phoebus, enjoying the site so far?


----------



## Phoebus

yeah it's pretty good. I've been on before, but just as an anonymous lurker. Quite looking forward to becoming a contributing member.

how long you been on this for?


----------



## chainsawr

*anoints*


----------



## coelophysis

I miss you


----------



## anonymous6619

i'm done with dope! i was stopped by the cops yesterday across the street from my house after buying a bag from a friend. the cops are watchin me, they told me so. so yea, if i continue, eventually they might actually get lucky & catch me which would be me burning my ticket to norway. it's just not worth it anymore for me. the dope has been garbage any dam way.

oh, btw, i am new here. in trying to get clean, i try to talk to my husband about shit i've been through & he just gets upset. he'll never understand since the most he's ever done was drink a few times & smoked hash once. 

me on the other hand, is a whole different story. one i'm not at all proud of, but sometimes i do need to  vent it, rather then bottle it up. 

i just don't understand how this shit (heroin) gets so deep inside you. i mean mentally. yes i have used for 18 plus years non-stop, but i really thought once i get the shit out of my system, i'll be good. well with the exception of that bag (oh shit it was 2 days ago i was stopped) i haven't used now for 2 days & before that it was quite a few days. just saying, this shit is vicous.


----------



## theotherside

Hey what's going on NMI just checking on my laptop from san marcos...just floated the river for awhile after a few good bowles of a jwh-250blend....nice time. Everyone having a good week? Hope so


----------



## coelophysis

^Nice, I hope you're having fun sir. Sounds like a grand ole time.


----------



## theotherside

yes my brother/his wife and myself and my girl are just about to dose some methylone and go stare at the lake from this balcony outside of our lodge....the views here are beautiful...about to be fantastic


----------



## coelophysis

Your life makes my life envious of yours. 
Enjoy


----------



## Law

I'm actually not nu. But, my name is nu. So, I'll come in here and say...

...HAI GUISE!

----------------
Now playing: Looptroop - Get Ready
via FoxyTunes


----------



## anonymous6619

i'm way too indecisive


----------



## Klue

I'm a bit scared about the thread title, what if I don't want to annoint and coagulate? Sounds... well... dirty


----------



## Law

Don't lie to us, Klue. You like the way it's worded, and you like how dirty it _sounds_. 

----------------
Now playing: CunninLynguists - Billy Joe's Garage (To Be Continued...)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Klue

Well, to me.. anointing is rubbing cream on some crusty, scabby thing... so that just has to be dirty!

And don't get me started about coagulating!


----------



## coelophysis

I think it's the sexiest darn title I've ever come up with, and most of my tribe of newbs would agree. Perhaps we forgot to send out your complimentary ointment Klue. I'll be sure to get that out to you. Then you'll think of it different.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Better send me some more too pal. 

Ive used up my stash on this sexy thread


----------



## Law

I never got my complimentary ointment...

...I am disappoint. 

----------------
Now playing: Mac Lethal - Rotten Apple Pie
via FoxyTunes


----------



## coelophysis

Turn that avatar pink and it will be out within 24 hours of the change.


----------



## theotherside

I'm back from my river excursion, bruises and all, and will post some great pics as soon as possible. For now it's back to work for forty more hours....will it ever end???---------Don't answer that


----------



## sishstah

Hello all..... New here.....
How is eveyone??


----------



## Klue

^ Hey sishstah, welcome to Bluelight. Start yourself an intro thread


----------



## burntserkits

Howdy friends! I'm back and so stoked  My modem and router got fried in a storm a few weeks back and I had to spend $500 replacing my truck's fuel pump and filter and just now could afford to fix my net. Anyway, yall are stuck with me again and I really appreciate all the PMs with concern for me. I have wonderful friends here and I love you guys so much!


----------



## Klue

^ Cool man, good to see you back 

My phoneline goes into a surge protecting powerboard, and all my computer peripherals. Cost me about 100 bucks but they guarantee up to 10 grand of damages with them!


----------



## burntserkits

^thanks bro! I should totally invest in something like that. You can't imagine my BL withdrawals lol


----------



## theotherside

Yes the only thing that rivals opiate w/d's is bluelight w/d's. They are pretty close in symptoms....cold sweats/the urge the move fingers and legs... Welcome Back Mr. serkits


----------



## leenenmean

I am new, yet OLD AND SOOO WISE....YUK,YUK....Still crazy after all these years!!
Using and not quite abusing and after about 5 or 6 decades, .....

.....    dealing with ADD, and recovery from being victim of violent crime of kidnapping a few 

years ago....

Survivor I yam...medicated I yam, Wise old broad I yam, and still pretty cute too!!!

Hee Haw!!


----------



## leenenmean

gotta admit....cannot telllla lie....I am a virgin!!!

It's my first forum, Iamia participatin" in!!!

Figures it would be about DDDRUUUGGGSSS!!!!!

sO BE GENTLE ALL YOU YOUNG WIPPERSNAPPERS, .........CAUSE IT COULD BE YOURE GRANDMOTHER ON ONE OF THESE WEBSITES ONE DAY!!!!


----------



## theotherside

^^^^Hey whats going on? You should make your own intro thread so others can get to know you...then come back in here and socialize


----------



## Cyn City

hiya...

just thought i'd say hi on an actual thread and just let you all know i'm making fish sticks and garlic bread... i know you all wanted to know that :D


----------



## Cyn City

and could someone tell me why my avie doesn't show up?


----------



## Klue

^ Looks like you got it to work? It has to be 50x50 pixels and 9.8kb or less 


What's going on NMI? I've got lots of housework to do, bugger.


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

Hello everyone! Finally got tired of being an anonymous lurker and decided to make an account.  Also, I'm currently getting paid to be on Bluelight.  Office summer intern positions FTW.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sarcophagus.heels said:


> Hello everyone! Finally got tired of being an anonymous lurker and decided to make an account.  Also, I'm currently getting paid to be on Bluelight.  Office summer intern positions FTW.



Welcome, and enjoy the soothing coagulation!


----------



## chainsawr

gettin paid to be on bluelight aye?? i smell DEA


----------



## New

you're still alive?


----------



## Klue

^ Yo Samael, what do you think of NMI these days? Any pointers?


----------



## New

Why are there unresponded to welcomes?

I'll take care of that.


----------



## Klue

^ Hey I'm getting there man! Motivation comes from the second cup of Coffee :D


----------



## New

I can certainly understand that.


----------



## theotherside

We get ALOT more newbs now..........everyday I come on and have like 10 newbs!


----------



## Monsterzeroisback

i'm a n00bie. luv me.





> “You know more than you think you know, just as you know less than you want to know.”-  Oscar Wilde


----------



## theotherside

^^Someone picking on you?


----------



## desaparecidos

alright otherside what the final word on the red hot chili peppers

 frusciante is gone should they get a new guitar player or break up? theyve dealt with a few substitutes, (navarro...etc) but it never seems to work out, thoughts?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

wut's fellow interweb travelers 

do do do do do do do  ..... living in the usa


----------



## Vittoria

Cosmic Charlie said:


> wut's fellow interweb travelers
> 
> do do do do do do do  ..... living in the usa



I loooove this!


----------



## theotherside

desaparecidos said:


> alright otherside what the final word on the red hot chili peppers
> 
> frusciante is gone should they get a new guitar player or break up? theyve dealt with a few substitutes, (navarro...etc) but it never seems to work out, thoughts?



My favorite chilli peppers lineup was when they had navarro(One hot minute)> I think they were high while recording but my favorite peppers song comes form that. They have to get him back!!!


----------



## Vittoria

RHCP are amazing, & Dave was definitely a badass. I liked him then, but Flea is my favorite.


----------



## desaparecidos

yeah they didnt get sober until way after that. i think them with frusciante was the best lineup. navarro wont go back since hes with janes addiction now. id rather have them leave it at stadium arcadium even tho i dont want that to be the last rhcp album. its better that then find some new guitar player and put out a half assed album. 

i agree though my single favorite peppers song is "my friends" which is off of one hot minute with navarro. all time i believe my favorite album is by the way followed closely by californication. yes i know im drunk and im rambling deal with it


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Vittoria said:


> I loooove this!



Me too,  I love the Steve Miller Band

This one's another favorite of mine.....  jet airliner


----------



## coelophysis

Hello everybody. I miss you all so much. I'm moving in this coming week and will FINALLY have unlimited cable internet access, thank godddd. Sorry for my absence. I think of you all daily and cannot wait to spend more time in the light.


----------



## theotherside

^^Damn dude I thought you died.....I had an online funeral and everything  Hurry back......


----------



## Vittoria

Cosmic Charlie said:


> Me too,  I love the Steve Miller Band
> 
> This one's another favorite of mine.....  jet airliner



Definitely a classic for me. Nice taste in music.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Vittoria said:


> Definitely a classic for me. Nice taste in music.



Thank You.  

You should check out our  Non-Electronic Music Discussion forum,  It's one of my favorites here. 

I like this thread a whole lot   What are you listening to?


----------



## Vittoria

Cosmic Charlie said:


> Thank You.
> 
> You should check out our  Non-Electronic Music Discussion forum,  It's one of my favorites here.
> 
> I like this thread a whole lot   What are you listening to?



Thanks for the suggestions! I'll be sure to visit them.


----------



## Klue

What about The Joker? Ba bow bowww ba ba ba boww

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFV2iG3dnpU


----------



## emoatnight

Is just wondering what does NMI stand for sorry complete and utter n00b here lol


----------



## theotherside

NMI stands for New Member Introductions.......this is the place to get your feet wet, make  a few friends, make an intro thread.....and then usually never come back to visit  If you stick around BL for awhile, come back every once in awhile and say hi.....we get lonely in here!!!


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

desaparecidos said:


> yeah they didnt get sober until way after that. i think them with frusciante was the best lineup. navarro wont go back since hes with janes addiction now. id rather have them leave it at stadium arcadium even tho i dont want that to be the last rhcp album. its better that then find some new guitar player and put out a half assed album.
> 
> i agree though my single favorite peppers song is "my friends" which is off of one hot minute with navarro. all time i believe my favorite album is by the way followed closely by californication. yes i know im drunk and im rambling deal with it



^^ What he said.  RHCP with Frusciente was definitely best line-up.  And I adore Dave Navarro, but yes, unless Jane's Addiction re-re-breaks up (which wouldn't terribly surprise me), he'll be unavailable.

However, I do hope they put out another record.  It sucks that Frusciente is gone, but I'd like to see them push forward, find a new guitarist, and give it shot.  They've survived line-up changes in the past, so they could very well pull off another good album.


----------



## changerofways

*hello all*

just finally thought to actually join after years of lurking....

so for a bit of background, I'm an avid psychonaut and am very experienced with most psychedelics, but have a special passion for 2C's. i dont smoke very much, bud is kind of a mixer for me, I like a deeper experience.  Bud alone just don't quite cut it.  

I am also a huge fan of dissociatives, and i went through a period of a year or so when I delved into DXM very often and very deeply, though now I unfortunately cant do it anymore because i managed to permanently alter my chemistry to the point where my body now completely absorbs DXM ( i literally can take 2000 mg and not even get beyond first plateau).  so that blows.  I've never had the pleasure of trying ketamine but that's always been at the top of my wishlist.  

As far as other shit goes, Im done typing but ill be happy to discuss the rest as it comes up 

so whats everyones' favorites???


----------



## changerofways

oh. and who out here is a tool fan?
'
i love tool with a passion


----------



## Jack Jiggity Jaw

Bruce Springsteen all day mii dude


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

changerofways said:


> oh. and who out here is a tool fan?
> '
> i love tool with a passion



Ahhhhh, I adore Tool - they are just fucking incredible.  And A Perfect Circle, though not as amazing, is pretty damn good as well. Maynard can basically do no wrong X)

And shit man, that sucks about the DXM.  I am a huge fan of dissociatives as well, and DXM and I are in the midst of a long-standing love affair. I'd love to try K, but that opportunity just hasn't come a-knocking just yet.


----------



## changerofways

sarcophagus.heels said:


> Ahhhhh, I adore Tool - they are just fucking incredible.  And A Perfect Circle, though not as amazing, is pretty damn good as well. Maynard can basically do no wrong X)
> 
> And shit man, that sucks about the DXM.  I am a huge fan of dissociatives as well, and DXM and I are in the midst of a long-standing love affair. I'd love to try K, but that opportunity just hasn't come a-knocking just yet.





hell yea my man/lady! Id say im as big a Maynard fan  as i am a tool fan.  

-and yes, I had such an affair with Dex... Good times.  I really discovered a lot.  hah It really is pretty unfortunate, but i still have 2C's !!!

ever tried em?


----------



## Queen714

*Where am I ?*

Let's see.  Is this where I post a comment to this thread?  Testing 4 2 0


----------



## coelophysis

Success!


----------



## coelophysis

Watch this.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y54yESyq6Io

And then watch this for extra lulz 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9M_nw6p8qs

Trust me lolol.


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

changerofways said:


> hell yea my man/lady! Id say im as big a Maynard fan  as i am a tool fan.
> 
> -and yes, I had such an affair with Dex... Good times.  I really discovered a lot.  hah It really is pretty unfortunate, but i still have 2C's !!!
> 
> ever tried em?



Yeah, dex can certainly take you to amazing places.  And can't say I've ever had the chance to try 2Cs, and my knowledge of them is limited at best.

Oh, and to clarify, I am of the female persuasion ^_^


----------



## sheakillaa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skUHJYyyBp0

It's that woo woo!


----------



## coelophysis

^Classic lol


----------



## PinpointSteez

whats up guys?
just wanted to drop a post... ive been checking the site for about a year now and figured i would make it official!


----------



## changerofways

sarcophagus.heels said:


> Yeah, dex can certainly take you to amazing places.  And can't say I've ever had the chance to try 2Cs, and my knowledge of them is limited at best.
> 
> Oh, and to clarify, I am of the female persuasion ^_^



i highly recommend them! if you dig psychedelics, definitely do some research, im enjoying my exploration of 2C-E and T-2 as much as that of DXM i think.  and I love DXM. 

so, how bout queens of the stone age and/or them crooked vultures?

And thanks for the clarification :D


----------



## changerofways

oh and pinpointsteez, welcome


----------



## theotherside

changerofways said:


> i highly recommend them! if you dig psychedelics, definitely do some research, im enjoying my exploration of 2C-E and T-2 as much as that of DXM i think.  and I love DXM.
> 
> so, how bout queens of the stone age and/or them crooked vultures?
> 
> And thanks for the clarification :D



Yes careful with that axe eugene when it comes to 2c-e......she needs respect at any dose higher than 18mg's. Now 2c-t-2 is fun as hell and one of my all time favorites....it is like going to the carnival in your own apartment


----------



## lynziwow

Hey, just saw some tool appreciation and thought I'd concur.  I was lucky enough to catch them about a month ago on tour.  Absolutely amazing.  Only the second time I've seen them live but it absolutely blew the 1st time I saw them (10000 days tour) out of the water.  
On of the best light and video shows I've seen at a concert as well, rivaling NINs lightshow.
Was such a great setlist too.  Since they don't have a new album, they just played a nice mix of "classics" from all their prior works.  I kept calling it a "greatest hits" tour haha
Yay for rock bands where each member has such a solid contribution to the whole sound indiviually.


----------



## theotherside

Yes tool live is a massive event.......when you hear those drums you just wanna freak out.......I made a mistake and saw them in Houston on MDMA a long time ago at a big stadium in the "pit".....I got beat like a ragdoll!


----------



## Klue

^ I bet you a beer you haven't heard this Silverchair song before :D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqgQAlh8DuM


----------



## theotherside

Very nice.........I love silverchair. When I was a teen, I listened to Frogstomp over 1,000 times no joke!!


----------



## theotherside

Here in the states anything that sounded like nirvana was a million seller....Bush/silverchair/Foo fighters

All of Daniels new stuff is so complex and lovely!!


----------



## theotherside

On another note.....has anyone heard from Burntserkits......I remember he had computer problems awhile back, but then he said he was good to go, and then I haven't seen him in a long time......sent him a pm but nothing.


----------



## Klue

A few times I've hung out with the Hotelier that gave Silverchair their start with live gigs in Newcastle. They got so much bad press in the early years... Frogstomp was okay, but it could have been produced much better in my opinion. There are parts of it where they are out of time etc. Once when I saw them Live Daniel Johns got hit by a full bottle of water and chucked a massive rock star hissy fit and they stopped playing. Would have been a hell of a way to grow up like that...


----------



## shake

hello ppl of NMI iam going around this morning and inviting everyone on Bluelight to stop by north & south america drug discussion & social. we have an amazing group of poster and we are allways welcome to having new ppl with fresh ideas. we have many light hearted and serious discussion threads about current trends of drug use aswell as the social aspect of drug use. i just wanted to give yall all on invite to check us out so remember north & south america drug discussion &  social, long name, amazing group of ppl and threads.

hope to see yall around 

you dont hafta be from the americas to have good convo bout drugs. bridge the gap come see us


----------



## theotherside

Can I come too


----------



## bettybrownie

SLEEp can be hard...i've been having trouble with it since kicking a few weeks ago....


----------



## Garden Man

theotherside26 said:


> Yes tool live is a massive event.......when you hear those drums you just wanna freak out.......I made a mistake and saw them in Houston on MDMA a long time ago at a big stadium in the "pit".....I got beat like a ragdoll!



Damn, that's awesome man. Danny carey is an insane drummer, one of the best, if not the best (following Kieth Moon)! That show must have been intense. Tool always has some of the most bizarre visuals I've ever seen, and a very unique sound which compliments the effect of any drug. Totally worth the damage imo.


----------



## theotherside

^^MY favorite drummer is from a little band called Yes.............Mr. Bill is/was a god....he even played with king crimson for a few records.


----------



## theotherside

The last time I got into alot of furry and mantricks was at Metallica in Houston for the St. Anger tour....I barely got out alive...I only drank beer and took some soma that time


----------



## lithae

bettybrownie said:


> SLEEp can be hard...i've been having trouble with it since kicking a few weeks ago....



Same here. I barely sleep these days, or if I do it's at crazy hours.
I can't remember if it was like that before the drugs or not.


----------



## Klue

Hey guys, I've unsticked a few threads... it will change the appearance for a while, you will get used to it trust me.

I can't sleep, I have to be up in a few hours


----------



## sirmoonie

Que mondo bondo?


----------



## Klue

^ Um, 1:05am?

So excited about a new watch I am getting! Express post, should be here the day after tomorrow if it gets a good run up the coast.






I'm hoping it's going to be really comfortable, I hadn't had a chance to try one on. It would be cool if it was so comfortable I could just leave it on all the time! I'm doubting it will be though because it's so big, about 45mm across.


----------



## theotherside

Nice watch klue...................what time is it in Houston??


----------



## Klue

^ It does have world time but I know my time zones roughly anyway. It would be about midday tuesday there, or leading up to it


----------



## theotherside

^^^You're genius amazes me every time


----------



## Klue

I might be a Genius, but I just wish my head wasn't so big


----------

